# Spitfire Chamber Strings - EXPANSION PACK - Has Landed



## Spitfire Team (Jun 30, 2016)

SHE'S LANDED...












​


----------



## tack (Jun 30, 2016)

> All current users of Sable will have a discounted crossgrade to both products with owners of all 5 volumes getting both Spitfire Chamber Strings and the Expansion Pack for free. We have also paid for the Kontakt Player license for all existing users and will not pass that cost on to you.


Key point, for me, from the release. Thanks Spitfire team.

I think perhaps some users will ask for a free crossgrade path if they own everything except Sable Ensembles though. Brace for impact.  Maybe if the crossgrade cost in that scenario was quite low (covering the NI licensing and possibly distribution costs) this would mitigate the disappointment.

My reading of the release is that what's new is a more polished UI, Kontakt Player support, and NKS. For those of us less interested in those things, are there any other incentives to crossgrade, such as scripting improvements or bug fixes?


----------



## tokatila (Jun 30, 2016)

One key question is that if you own all the Sable volumes, do you need to download the sample data again, or do you just get updated instruments and if so, I assume it won't overwrite the old Sable which has been used in previous projects.?


----------



## benatural (Jun 30, 2016)

tack said:


> Key point, for me, from the release. Thanks Spitfire team.
> 
> I think perhaps some users will ask for a free crossgrade path if they own everything except Sable Ensembles though. Brace for impact.
> 
> My reading of the release is that what's new is a more polished UI, Kontakt Player support, and NKS. For those of us less interested in those things, are there any other incentives to crossgrade, such as scripting improvements or bug fixes?



This is fantastic news. A great way to show customer loyalty.


----------



## tack (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm happier having read this press release. I was quite a bit puzzled by the email yesterday, but now I feel like I understand the direction Spitfire is taking here and understand the rationale for it.

I know that some users (those who don't own the full bundle) are going to be frustrated that they have to spend more money to crossgrade to a similar or functionally identical product just to continue to get fixes and minor enhancements to something they've already invested heavily in. I think if those crossgrade prices are sufficiently low to cover Spitfire's costs, and Spitfire is upfront about that, the user frustration could be manageable.

Barring that, I have to say I'm just happy to see some action -- _any _action -- in the BML range. The whole idea and philosophy of BML and Spitfire's aggressive entry into it is what had me excited about Spitfire from the beginning. The product launches from the past year has admittedly had me concerned Spitfire decided to take the company in a very different direction -- as of course is their prerogative -- but I was a bit sad about that.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 30, 2016)

I've lusted after Mural and Sable for quite some time now. I simply must get the money together.


----------



## Confuzzly (Jun 30, 2016)

Is it possible to get a sense of the crossgrade prices before Sable disappears? I own Vol 1-4, but no ensembles. If I were to complete the bundle right now, then it would cost $184 which would give me the free crossgrade. However, I have no idea if that is more, less, or about the same as the future crossgrade price. This makes the decision somewhat difficult.


----------



## alexmshore (Jun 30, 2016)

This sounds like a fantastic move to me personally. I like the new simplified approach and great to see the continuing development of Sable. Perhaps I will miss the outriggers and stereo mixes sometimes but I think I will be able to live without them, its great that the expansion option is there if I ever want to add them to the arsenal. 

Time to decide whether to pukka up for the full bundle now or just save a few quid and just get SCS when available... Decisions decisions!


----------



## resound (Jun 30, 2016)

So if I don't own any Sable volumes, I can buy SCS for the promo price of £412? Or is that the crossgrade price? I don't care for the extra mic options so I am wondering if there is any benefit to buying any of the Sable volumes now or if I should just wait to buy SCS.


----------



## cadenzajon (Jun 30, 2016)

This is a fascinating development and very exciting as I was interested in moving toward Sable in the near future. Do you have plans to give Mural the same treatment, or is that library less encumbered by some of the factors that make this an the right next step for Sable?


----------



## mcalis (Jun 30, 2016)

The sable stuff sounds fabulously detailed. I am happy with the Mural package I own, but it doesn't have the detail that the sable demos so clearly have. To be able to get it in a repackaged format at just 412GBP is insanely advantageous. I wonder how the detailed sound of sable will mix with CSS!


resound said:


> So if I don't own any Sable volumes, I can buy SCS for the promo price of £412? Or is that the crossgrade price? I don't care for the extra mic options so I am wondering if there is any benefit to buying any of the Sable volumes now or if I should just wait to buy SCS.


From what I understood, SCS retails at 412GBP when it launches at the 21st of July. The savings come from the fact that, while repackaged, and while still sounding excellent, these are not new samples. And also from the reduced microphone positions (just CTAO, which is frankly all I ever use).


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 30, 2016)

Great looking forward to it. I have 4 volumes of Sable and that's been my strings go to for 3 years or so. Hopefully the crossgrade will be fairly nominal.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 30, 2016)

After reading the PR I'm really happy with this move. I've been wanting to get Sable 1 + 2 and this will end up being a lot cheaper than getting the 2 volumes while at the same time getting all there other volumes. Right now I'm only using CTA for all my Spitfire so I'd be happy without the expansion.


----------



## Carbs (Jun 30, 2016)

As a Sable 1-4 owner, I need to purchase Sable Ensembles in order to continue to get future updates for my RIPed library? Will it be cheaper to cross grade or to buy Sable Ensmbles now? Buying Ensembles will cost me about $250 or so ($288 according to the spitfire library..?). I'd rather have paid the fee to upgrade to Kontakt Player than have to spend this amount of money for a library I don't want or need, and I frankly don't even have the HD space for at the moment.

Sounds like a great deal for people who don't have Sable. Congrats


----------



## tokatila (Jun 30, 2016)

mcalis said:


> ... (just CTAO, which is frankly all I ever use).



Nope, just CTA. Outriggers are in the expansion pack. Now I'm glad to own the Full Sable since the Outriggers are my favorite mics in the BML line. I really enjoy the CO combination.


----------



## mcalis (Jun 30, 2016)

tokatila said:


> Nope, just CTA. Outriggers are in the expansion pack. Now I'm glad to own the Full Sable since the Outriggers are my favorite mics in the BML line. I really enjoy the CO combination.


You're right, I misread it on their site . Still CTA will likely do the job for me. I've mostly stuck to T and C anyway, so I am still happy


----------



## brett (Jun 30, 2016)

Seems clear enough to me. Thanks Spitfire. Looking forward to it.


----------



## gbar (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh crap. What if you own them all but have little to no additional hard drive space?

Free upgrade is nice, but not sure what I can easily do about storage at the moment.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 30, 2016)

gbar said:


> Oh crap. What if you own them all but have little to no additional hard drive space?
> 
> Free upgrade is nice, but not sure what I can easily do about storage at the moment.



https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/SSD/OWC/lineup


----------



## gbar (Jun 30, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/SSD/OWC/lineup


Yeah, I wish it was that easy. It's going to be surgery, migrate, plus an expense I had better not make too soon considering some iffy employment stuff possibly underway.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 30, 2016)

I hear ya. sorry, wasn't trying to be facetious!


----------



## playz123 (Jun 30, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Great looking forward to it. I have 4 volumes of Sable and that's been my strings go to for 3 years or so. Hopefully the crossgrade will be fairly nominal.


Baron, I am hoping Spitfire rethinks this a bit. Many people who own all 4 volumes of Sable never felt the need to buy the Ensembles. To me that makes a lot of sense. But apparently only the people who did buy 'everything' will get the upgrade for free (if the info here is correct). Not sure the latter scenario affects many people and can't quite see why many people would buy the Ensembles if they have all the rest (not questioning the value of the Ensembles). I think the 'free' cross grade offer should include everyone who purchased everything except the Ensembles. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 30, 2016)

Before Sable RIP and Chamber Strings were announced, I was just about ready to purchase the entire Sable bundle. Now I'm not sure what to, buy now and upgrade or wait until Chamber Strings are released. I emailed Spitfire asking for clarification but have not heard back yet.


----------



## tack (Jun 30, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Now I'm not sure what to, buy now and upgrade or wait until Chamber Strings are released.


If you were going to buy the entire bundle, I say go for it. The one thing we _do_ know about crossgrade prices is that full Sable bundle owners can crossgrade for free. And the expansion pack won't be out for a few months, so by getting Sable now you get everything upfront.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 30, 2016)

I am planning on buying vol 1 - 4. Curiously, is the Ensembles library worth getting? Isn't it just a selection of what you get in vol 1 - 4?


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 30, 2016)

FWIW, I bought the full sable bundle a year or two ago during a Black Friday sale, I normally wouldn't have bought the ensembles but did cos it was in the bundle. 

As it turns out the sable ensembles are my most used string ensemble sketching patch. The shorts especially sound great and I even though I initially used the patch just for sketching, I quickly ended up layering those tracks into the final mix. 

Horses for courses but for me the ensembles have actually turned out to be very useful


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jun 30, 2016)

Beyond excited at the news of an overhaul on Sable. It is honestly the best and most beautiful sounding library I have ever used and probably ever will (Blake is probably sick of hearing me say this to him and sick of my love for flautando, sorry if you are reading this Blake) To hear that you are all hard at work on a refresh is incredibly exciting... count me in!! Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## tack (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes, Sable's flautando is something special. I'd love a super sul tasto in Sable.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jun 30, 2016)

For me the Ensembles were worth it. They sound great and are for the most part very playable as well. Actually I wound up using them a lot more than any of the other Sable volumes as the 4-volumes were a challenge for me to keep updated and manage. Too much of "where is that patch again" when writing? I like to load as I go instead of the template approach. The ensembles have everything right there so it's quick and too the point.

I am so glad Spitfire has redesigned the interface and done a re-org of the whole library as now it should be a lot more enjoyable to use the whole thing when you're in creative mode.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 30, 2016)

I went back and did the math so depending on the exchange rate,

Before July 14, Sable complete bundle = 839 pounds (approx. $1120 USD)

Once released and until the end of July
Chamber strings 412 (Promo) plus expansion pack 349 (no Promo) = 761 pounds (approx. $1016 USD)

After the end of July, Chamber strings 549 plus expansion pack 349 (no Promo) = 898 pounds (approx. $1199 USD)
Their website says, "SCS plus Expansion £998)" but I don't think that adds up...

If you want all that Sable has to offer minus the Outriggers, Close Ribbons, Gallery, Stereo, Broad, Medium and Fine Stereo Mixes then Chamber strings at 412 pounds (Promo) (approx. $550 USD) looks pretty attractive.
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-sable-rip-press-release/


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm watching the Sable Walk through videos. It sounds mind blowingly great! I don't think I am going to be able to afford Ensembles as well as 1 - 4 within this 2 week period. If only this sale was going on for 3 or 4 weeks instead of 2! Sorry,wishful thinking!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 30, 2016)

wbacer said:


> I went back and did the math so depending on the exchange rate,
> 
> Before July 14, Sable complete bundle = 839 pounds (approx. $1120 USD)
> 
> ...



Hey Wbacer,

Good catch! That was a typo, many apologies. SCS + ExP rrp is £898.

Best.

C.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 30, 2016)

We'll try and get you some examples of how much these cross-grades will be but as you can imagine theres a bunch of different configurations. It is going to be VERY reasonable. So on the ensembles front for users with 1-4 it will simply be a margin call of whether you think it is worth it. For me I use ensembles 90% of the time and couldn't live with out them, the price you will be paying to get these + the features described and some new ones that I hope to announce soon I think are worth it but that is just my opinion based on my workflow. 

I think an important point raised here is how the DL will work. In order to get this library into shape we had to wipe the slate clean and create a whole 'new' product. This we felt was the safest way of everyone not breaking their current arrangements. I will be pulling Sable off my main drives onto a useable AV backup so I can at least sleep safe in the knowledge that if I pull up a big Sable number I can hook this up no hassle. But I also know that the new architecture will make it incredibly quick to pull up the new presets so I will probably just re-load the presets... But hey thats someone who uses ensembles mostly so it is going to be easy.

Which brings me onto the next point and that is the cross-grade is not going to time out. Yes there is a 25% promo that we're creating to soften the price load for as many people as possible, but it might be worth waiting it out, to see what other features we add before making that call.

Hope this is of help and thanks everyone for there kind words. If you know how many miles of Slack chats have been used to nail this down you'd know that we find these decisions exciting yes, but difficult and really nerve wracking!


----------



## The Darris (Jun 30, 2016)

@Spitfire Team What exactly is the "Expansion" ? New content not found in Vol 1-4 + Ensembles (ie; Sample content or functionality) ?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi there, if you go to the chart at the bottom of the page http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-sable-rip-press-release/ (HERE) this should give you all the info you need. SCS is C,T & A mics, ExP is the rest of the mics and 3 x JJ Stereo Mixes.


----------



## 5Lives (Jun 30, 2016)

How much is the difference between buying volume 4 + Ensembles right now vs. waiting to crossgrade? Assuming I don't need anything but the CTA mics?

Anybody recommend the other mics apart from CTA? I've only used the CTA ones, but I've never tried the stereo mixes or the other mics.


----------



## alexmshore (Jun 30, 2016)

@Spitfire Team Quick question, but I'm not sure if you can answer.. Will SCS be included in any bundles?

I am assuming not as it looks like it's being moved away from the "BML" branding, or is it too early to say? Thanks


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Jul 1, 2016)

... since the expansion pack costs even less - will it be available separately? :-D
...........probably not...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi Alex, we've no plans to add to bundles straight away...

Rocking xmas, the expansion pack is as it suggests, something that expands the SCS product so yes you'll need to own that first. Especially seeing as the Expansion pack is actually a bigger amount of data than SCS.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 1, 2016)

We've just added this table which should make the pricing clearer:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-sable-rip-press-release/ (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="sable_crossgrade_pricing.png"
data-src="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/300/sable_crossgrade_pricing.png" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/300/sable_crossgrade_pricing.png"
data-url="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/300/sable_crossgrade_pricing.png"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="sable_crossgrade_pricing.png"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)


----------



## Vik (Jul 1, 2016)

A lot of interesting info here, thanks! 
Some more questions:
It was mentioned that the new Chamber strings was a better product than Sable. Is there a list available explaining what is better in Chamber Strings?
Are there any benefits of having the original Sable package at all now?
What is the least* expensive way to get the best package (or both) for someone who qualifies for edu discount and own no Sable products (I only have Mural)?


(* ...which of course includes a baked in question about when/if the edu discount comes on top of other discounts)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi there, the pricing guide is just some examples, many of you only have ensembles, many of you have 1 & Ensembles, but I hope this gives you a guide.

Vik I would say by far the best thing is to wait until SCS is released we'll be able to give you an edu code for 30% off RRP so £385 -ish. 

Details of what SCS has that Sable doesn't are http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-sable-rip-press-release/ (here).

Best.

C.


----------



## Vik (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks, C, I'll look at that. As a reward for a quick reply you'll get a bonus question.  If you can do all the Sable in your new product without full Kontakt, why did Sable require full Kontakt? I'm really curious about what Sable has which SCS doesn't.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 1, 2016)

You do need full Kontakt to use Sable at the moment. Its expensive to make a library Kontakt Player (especially when you multiply a product by 5). So to quote the press release verbatim:

What IS in Spitfire Chamber Strings that isn’t in Sable?






_Spitfire Chamber Strings_ is now a Kontakt Player library which you can access from your library pane. It has a simplified folder architecture that offers accessibility to newbies and intuitive ease of use and convenience for veterans.

We’re proud to announce that _Spitfire Chamber Strings_ is our first product to ship with Native Control Standard offering ease of use with Native Instruments’ excellent keyboard controllers.

Learn more:

http://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/keyboards/komplete-kontrol-s-series/nks/

_Spitfire Chamber Strings_ comes with a more intuitive GUI including inline help, so you can boot up and play without having to consult user manuals, search the internet, or get your mates round to help you use it!

Whilst we pride ourselves on the quality of our wares, _Sable_ has been a complicated beast to maintain. So we’ve given it a spring clean, safe in the knowledge that the update now is a simple ‘start from scratch’ ensuring you all get the product we want you to have!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 1, 2016)

I guess the key point is much clearer to existing users who have (with us) struggled over the years with updates and a very complicated folder architecture born of a quickly evolving multi volume library.


----------



## ModalRealist (Jul 1, 2016)

The wonderful pricing for such deep articulation sampling is making this a fantastic buy. Can't wait for release!


----------



## Vik (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info, please add more details if you can - especially regarding what Sable possibly has which SCS doesn't. 

If SCS has everything Sable has, but in a better way, why even consider selling/buying Sable for a few more weeks? Confused...
Thanks again.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 1, 2016)

This move for sure has a new public in mind, but should also make manageable future features/arts. I'm hoping for a Legato arpeggio for V2 and Violas, and also those missing(!!) m3rd, M3rd, P4th trill for V1, V2 & Violas...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jul 1, 2016)

playz123 said:


> Baron, I am hoping Spitfire rethinks this a bit. Many people who own all 4 volumes of Sable never felt the need to buy the Ensembles. To me that makes a lot of sense. But apparently only the people who did buy 'everything' will get the upgrade for free (if the info here is correct). Not sure the latter scenario affects many people and can't quite see why many people would buy the Ensembles if they have all the rest (not questioning the value of the Ensembles). I think the 'free' cross grade offer should include everyone who purchased everything except the Ensembles. Just my opinion of course.



Yes Frank I think you might have a point.

So just looking at the table above, I see for 4 Sables, it's £68.62. I was expecting around the £50 mark, so that's OK. I'll probably give the expansion a miss because in my case the mic positions with Sable are OK.

Anyway, nice promotion and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jul 1, 2016)

Incidentally, are these new samples or revamps of Sable?


----------



## procreative (Jul 1, 2016)

Its still not very clear what this rationalised version adds over the original. 

I accept that many of the keyswitch patches in the original became very confusing as some used sample content from different volumes.

The info currently up does not really tell me much beyond a slightly revamped GUI which to my eyes apart from cosmetics functionally looks very similar.

I think there needs to be a lot more detail as to why an owner of the original should consider an "upgrade".


----------



## Carles (Jul 1, 2016)

playz123 said:


> Many people who own all 4 volumes of Sable never felt the need to buy the Ensembles.


Just wondering why not to release a crossgrade version without the ensembles for those who don't need them (and don't want to pay a single pound for something that never will get used) rather than making those users unhappy and allow room for the detractors to create discordia.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Jul 1, 2016)

the point of simplifying the library is to eliminate struggles with too many patches for the same purpose containing different amounts of the complete sample material. Especially for updates this must be a nightmare because everything has to be done for, tested with and double checked for all the combination patches, single artic patches, overlay patches and all-in-ones. The problems customers can run into jsut because of wrong installation are countless and so are the support questions I guess. Offering a version without the ensembles presumably is not as easy because of the NI encoding? don't know...


----------



## Carles (Jul 1, 2016)

Okay, then releasing the ensembles it's merely their own convenience (thus people complaints). Why should anyone pay 68 pounds for something that will be trashed as soon as downloaded.
Pissing off customers and losing them it's way more expensive than grab a few 68's I believe. They should or give the ensembles away to those customers or bother to create a version for them IMO. Otherwise is unfari and people complain with a reason.
Not my case anyway because honestly I have no room in my HD's nor even 68 pounds to spend, so I won't grab it even if for free but just an opinion.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jul 1, 2016)

Carbs said:


> As a Sable 1-4 owner, I need to purchase Sable Ensembles in order to continue to get future updates for my RIPed library? Will it be cheaper to cross grade or to buy Sable Ensmbles now? Buying Ensembles will cost me about $250 or so ($288 according to the spitfire library..?). I'd rather have paid the fee to upgrade to Kontakt Player than have to spend this amount of money for a library I don't want or need, and I frankly don't even have the HD space for at the moment.
> 
> Sounds like a great deal for people who don't have Sable. Congrats



I would like to chime in here......


----------



## mgpqa1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Here's my case...

I currently own volumes 1 and 2. My goal was to eventually own up to volume 4 (i.e., I have no interest in the ensembles). Moreover, I'm interested only in the CTA mics.

At the current discounts, purchasing volume 3 (£109) and volume 4 (£229) then the SCS crossgrade promo (£68.62) puts my total cost at £406.62 (~*$541.01* US).

If I do nothing and just wait for the release of SCS, my total cost is £192.08 (~*$255.57* US) during the promo.

If I did my math correctly (I hope?), this is a great deal for me!


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 1, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, the pricing guide is just some examples, many of you only have ensembles, many of you have 1 & Ensembles, but I hope this gives you a guide.
> 
> Vik I would say by far the best thing is to wait until SCS is released we'll be able to give you an edu code for 30% off RRP so £385 -ish.
> 
> C.


So that's edu 30% off the GBP549 = GBP385 = @€460 +VAT of course where applicable.
REJOICE!
Christian, that's just magic, along with the Brighton episode. Seagulls! Bognor next eh


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 1, 2016)

I understand the complicated feelings from prior Sable customers, but this seems like a killer deal for anyone who _hasn't_ taken the plunge yet on any of the Sables. The complexity and expense of getting involved before was a big barrier to entry, and almost everything about this deal is a win. I'm a big fan of having all the articulations in one package, and it frankly makes the idea of getting into SCS much more palatable than the idea of getting into Sable was to me.

Quick question: have they published download/decompressed/compressed file sizes for the new SCS package and the expansion?


----------



## wbacer (Jul 1, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, the pricing guide is just some examples, many of you only have ensembles, many of you have 1 & Ensembles, but I hope this gives you a guide.
> 
> Vik I would say by far the best thing is to wait until SCS is released we'll be able to give you an edu code for 30% off RRP so £385 -ish.
> 
> ...


Good to know that their 30% EDU discount will be available for the SCS release. Will there also be an EDU discount for the expansion pack?


----------



## Luke W (Jul 1, 2016)

Like Jacob, Sable has previously been more $ than made sense for me. $250 for Ensembles is very tempting, but is that just foolish when I can get the standard SCS for the $550 promo price? Any thoughts from Sable owners to someone like me using this opportunity to make my first Sable purchase?


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 1, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> We've just added this table which should make the pricing clearer:



So if I have volumes 1, 2, and 3 right now, it would cost £223 to complete the bundle for Sable right now during the Sable promo period. However, if I waited for the SCS promo and then ExP, it would cost £201 (109+92). But the Sable RIP press release said that it would be a better option to complete the bundle during the Sable promo period. So which is it? Should I complete now and get the free crossgrade or should I wait to complete?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 1, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Should I complete now and get the free crossgrade or should I wait to complete?


It seems like for the couple of permutations that I've looked at, it's cheaper to do SCS promo and then Exp than to complete Sable now and free upgrade later.


----------



## pkm (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm confused. If I crossgrade to SCS upon release, I have to pay a second time for the expansion, which is just rereleasing the missing mic positions? Do I have that right? Or do I just have to pay slightly more if I wait to crossgrade until the expansion is released?


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Jul 1, 2016)

Great sound, but poor customer focus (or focus in general ?). It´s that kind of business strategy combined with the disappointing legato of Mural and the lag of updates, that got me jump of the Spitfire train.


----------



## mgpqa1 (Jul 1, 2016)

5Lives said:


> So if I have volumes 1, 2, and 3 right now, it would cost £223 to complete the bundle for Sable right now during the Sable promo period. However, if I waited for the SCS promo and then ExP, it would cost £201 (109+92). But the Sable RIP press release said that it would be a better option to complete the bundle during the Sable promo period. So which is it? Should I complete now and get the free crossgrade or should I wait to complete?



For someone who has volumes 1, 2, and 3... I think it's either...

Volume 4 discounted (£109) plus Ensemble discounted (£189) equals *£298* and gets you both SCS and ExP for free...

...or...

£109.68 SCS promo crossgrade plus £92.91 ExP promo crossgrade which comes out to *£202.59*...

So it looks like waiting for SCS is the better option?

EDIT: after reading PKM's question, now I'm confused and might be wrong!


----------



## tack (Jul 1, 2016)

I might suggest general comments not strictly related clarifying or discussing this announcement with the Spitfire team go into the corresponding Sample Talk thread?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Jul 1, 2016)

pkm said:


> I'm confused. If I crossgrade to SCS upon release, I have to pay a second time for the expansion, which is just rereleasing the missing mic positions? Do I have that right? Or do I just have to pay slightly more if I wait to crossgrade until the expansion is released?


to my understanding that depends on which volumes you own right now. if you own 1 to 4 + ensembles you won't pay anything. if you own let's say vol 1 + 2 you'll first pay for the crossgrade to SCS-basic (192,08promo/255,96rrp) and once the expansion is released you can get that for the according crossgrade price from what sable volumes you have (162,71). Anyway if you feel like you don't need the additional mics for the articulations not included in the volumes you already have there is no need to purchase the expansion at all. No one is going to stop you using the alt mic patches of sable that you own. they just might not see updates anymore


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi there guys, I think the confusion here is a prime example of how complicated having an amazing set of samples, a definitive set in 5 volumes as it makes for countless (well not countless but lots of) permutations. We have an enormous spreadsheet that has tried to make it a best case for everyone.

1 very important point to consider with the RIP deal is the bundle has been discounted by an ADDITIONAL 24% which means the bundle discount prices is 49% off list. Adding yet another bunch of permutations as to how to complete your bundle works out.

If you are seriously thinking about grabbing the RIP deal now then bung the full Sable bundle in your cart and see how much its going to cost you. Then compare that against the cost of BOTH the promo price of SCS and the rrp of ExP together.

If you're not bothered about the Outriggers, other mics and stereo mixes (and all that download strain which you can always grab later) then I strongly advise waiting for SCS... but it depends on which of the 32 possible permutations you have.

I think it is good business to rectify what has become a very complicated system by our own admission and to unify the experience so we can start making some in depth tutorials sharing MIDI files etc etc so we all have the best experience and get to pool our knowledge.

Very sorry for complicated deal but it is a result of two things... Sable is complicated, and we're trying to make everyone happy... Never ever a good idea according to my friends at CODA !!

*Finally, if you're really scratching your head, please get in contact with us on our zendesk and we will give you a straight answer and offer you our advice and what we think you should do from us as a bunch of working composers. We're there for you.
*
Best wishes.

Christian.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 1, 2016)

PS before RIP comes off promo we will publish every single permutation of all cross-grades so you can compare against whacking the sable bundle in your cart and seeing what it would cost to complete and assure free x-grades for all SCS stuff.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 1, 2016)

So, Christian, why then did you stop me then and told me to wait for the good news? It clearly looks as I predicted: I have all genuine sable volumes, I just refused to pay for ensembles as it doesn't have any genuine sample content and I refuse to pay for such.
Now, to get continued updates and bug fixes, you urge me to pay an upgrade fee, because I don't have ensembles. That is exactly what I expected and criticized, so I have nothing to take back.
And why oh why do you think I knew right away, that this repackaging would NOT be good news for me? I like to tell you: fool me once ...


----------



## lucky909091 (Jul 1, 2016)

I contacted the Spitfire support and I got a satisfying answer.
I cannot complain in no case.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 1, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> I contacted the Spitfire support and I got a satisfying answer.
> I cannot complain in no case.


More secrecy? Would you like to share your inside knowledge? The spreadsheet - although another source of confusion - tells me clearly, I will have to pay an upgrade fee ...


----------



## procreative (Jul 1, 2016)

I still have not seen any detail that explains what the new version actually adds:

1. Slightly tweaked GUI?
2. Merged samples rationalising all volumes?
3. Script Improvements?
4. K5 Player and NKS

For me 1 and 2 are non-essential for users as it works fine as is, 3 is unlikely, and 4 is nice but again adds nothing (for me I found ways to mimic most of what NKS offers, its quite easy to resave a K5 Instrument inside Komplete Kontrol as a patch and add controls for the GUI into it).

Unlike Albion ONE, there is no new content so for someone who owns vols 1-4, paying best part of £120 plus VAT for the above is a non-starter from the information posted so far. Good luck to those who can get it at no cost or are buying at the now super attractive price (and think carefully as I doubt many will really need the expansion mics).


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 1, 2016)

Was looking at the upgrade options. It looks like Ensembles never got the Stereo mixes, is that right?

Also, with SCS the additional mic's won't be available right away is seems...

It would be interesting to read what SF has in store as for additional articulations, if any...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 1, 2016)

FriFlo said:


> So, Christian, why then did you stop me then and told me to wait for the good news? It clearly looks as I predicted: I have all genuine sable volumes, I just refused to pay for ensembles as it doesn't have any genuine sample content and I refuse to pay for such.
> Now, to get continued updates and bug fixes, you urge me to pay an upgrade fee, because I don't have ensembles. That is exactly what I expected and criticized, so I have nothing to take back.
> And why oh why do you think I knew right away, that this repackaging would NOT be good news for me? I like to tell you: fool me once ...



Fri Flo you and I are going to have to agree to disagree on this I'm afraid. I've tried to be polite but I do have the somewhat lofty position as a dev who talks to my friends, fellow composers (as you can witness on the cribs that I do) and many users about what they want, what they use, and what they like. We made the ensembles because of demand and need as busy working composers ourselves who share a similar workflow to many (but admittedly not all). So with regrets I'm not going to turn my back on them, and the investment they have made in ensembles and suddenly suggest that it is worthless. Because it isn't, the actual value of this you place at zero, clearly many hundreds (yes) of others don't.

I also disagree with you as both a dev and composer re. ensembles on these points:

1. On a technical, or maybe semantic level you are wrong in my opinion re. ensembles not having any 'genuine' content it is not a small 100MB patch, but totally new sample content. It is derived from the same recordings yes, but was recut and meticulously mixed so you preserve the 16 piece integrity across the keyboard. It also is beautifully implemented so it plays to the specific requests of people using it as a writing tool.

2. Have you bought and used ensembles? If not and with respect, I really don't think you can offer a fair assessment of it. If you have.... then you'll get the update for free.

3. I think the upgrade path is really reasonably priced (that was the good news FriFlo, sorry you don't see it that way)... But if you don't think it is worth it D O N T C R O S S G R A D E. But you know what, if you change your mind.... if we record a bunch of new stuff for SCS, or offer up some amazing new functionality you will have the chance of cross-grading in the future should you want to, no gun to your head (also good news FriFlo). To be frank, we can't upgrade and update Sable as it stands because it creates too much pain for everyone!

4. Ensembles is part of the Sable experience. Many of you have not had the full experience of Sable whether it be the nuts volume 3 or even the violas! I personally write all of my music on Sable ensembles whether it ends up arranged with Mural (I cite the absurd Robot Overlords) or a live band (Poirot). So I am not, with all respect going to abandon the part of the library I use the most to write scores.

I really respect you as a fellow composer FriFlo which is why my short time back here on VI-C is yet again fraught with angst of accusations that we're the new Apple from my peers. It hurts it really does... which is why once our marketing manager gets back I'll probably be pulled back into my little box. But I just hope if I can convert anyone, it is you... it will cost you less than £70 you'll have all the benefits and this new shiny sparkling selection of ensembles in you arsenal. Load the Flautandos FriFlo.... go on.... now.... with BOTH your hands have a little play.... Write something from scratch.... Isn't it lovely?

I think I'm going to sign off now.... exhausted evangelising the SCS cause for fellow composers. But want to congrat the SF team for re-invigorating my fave lib.... from the Packaging to the scripting, to the new stuff (soon soon!).

I'm off for an Apple.

x

CH


----------



## procreative (Jul 1, 2016)

I truly hope that at some point before the 14/7 cutoff, we get a more detailed explanation of what is in SCS. I have no axe to grind as if its not for me I just don't "cross grade". 

But I do think we need more information as your above reply to FriFlo just seems to fixate on the Ensembles.

Information, that is all I need and currently the PR page lacks any concrete statements other than what has been left in, what it costs and mostly info that applies to the current product.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 1, 2016)

Heya procreative, before I sign off... you yourself have detailed the headline additions:

New GUI with inline help, Merged samples rationalising all volumes. Improved architecture and simplified updates moving forward, A general spring clean of use-ability playability, scripts, K5 Player, NKS.

When we release Paul will do a warts and all walkthrough which will give you a true feel of the new product. We're still doing a bit of QA though so bear with us!

Best.

C.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 1, 2016)

I bought the bundle as part of a sale a while back and it came with Sable Ensembles. I'm sure it will be useful at some point but it sounds too big for me. I like Sable sounding smaller likeit does. And then id I want things more specific I have to copy/paste to other tracks and re-CC, etc. I set up a thing using Midi Patchbay where I split out my keyboard to different IAC busses (Vln1,2, Vla...), arm all section tracks and then just play. The notes/data go to those ranges and I tweak from there. I'm on Cubase so I have all arts setup in expression maps. After going through ensemble patches/libraries, LASS' ARC thing, etc...this is the cleanest and fastest way to go for me. 

Not dogging Sable Ensembles...I'm sure it's great in a hurry and esp for someone who cant be bothered with the whole Sable package.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks Giveme... that is an excellent summation of ensembles. Very different from the individual sections, a broader writing tool.


----------



## dedersen (Jul 1, 2016)

Bloody 'ell. That is a crazy attractive price for full Sable, albeit with limited mics. I grabbed Sable ensembles a while back and it is truly a marvelous sketching tool. Been eyeing "full" Sable ever since, but the four volumes always struck me as oddly fragmented. This new offering is perfect for me, looking forward to the release.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 1, 2016)

Right now there are three separate Kontakt instruments for each section (core, decorative, legato). Will it be the same way after the update? I'd love to have legato and shorts in the same instrument, which the earlier versions of Sable had.


----------



## tack (Jul 1, 2016)

Mike Connelly said:


> Right now there are three separate Kontakt instruments for each section (core, decorative, legato). Will it be the same way after the update? I'd love to have legato and shorts in the same instrument, which the earlier versions of Sable had.


I'd rather have separate patches if consolidation meant that the non-legato articulations would end up being locked down. Normally Spitfire only locks their legato patches.


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 1, 2016)

This is a great price and upgrade / crossgrade. Thanks Spitfire! Haters gonna hate.


----------



## procreative (Jul 1, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Heya procreative, before I sign off... you yourself have detailed the headline additions:
> 
> New GUI with inline help, Merged samples rationalising all volumes. Improved architecture and simplified updates moving forward, A general spring clean of use-ability playability, scripts, K5 Player, NKS.
> 
> ...



Okay thanks for clarifying. No bad feeling on my part, just good to know exactly what is being proposed to avoid misinterpretations.

Would we have to redownload all the sample content again? And will the walkthrough be prior to the end of the promo of SCS?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 1, 2016)

Will Spitfire provide the recently-common velocity sensitive legato patch? Where lower velocities of played notes trigger slower legato transitions? I'd love to see that, because keyswitching between legatos sounds like quite a pain.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 1, 2016)

procreative said:


> Would we have to redownload all the sample content again?



Probably, because it's going to be encoded by NI...


----------



## quantum7 (Jul 1, 2016)

As a New Age music composer, Sable 1 has been a favorite of mine and used heavily on my last album. I've been eyeing the rest of the Sables for a couple of years, so I guess now is the time to finally take the plunge it looks like. The cross-grade prices seem very fair to me if they simplify everything like Spitfire mentions.


----------



## gjelul (Jul 1, 2016)

Hmmmm..... not to go off topic, but how would the Spitfire Chamber Strings stand to the just released Cinematic Studio Strings? 

Any ideas?


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 1, 2016)

gjelul said:


> Hmmmm..... not to go off topic, but how would the Spitfire Chamber Strings stand to the just released Cinematic Studio Strings?
> 
> Any ideas?



Not the right place to ask that. Ask in the Sample Libraries forum - this is a commercial thread by Spitfire. Not in good form to bring up a competitor's library.


----------



## gjelul (Jul 1, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Not the right place to ask that. Ask in the Sample Libraries forum - this is a commercial thread by Spitfire. Not in good form to bring up a competitor's library.




Thanks for the tip 

Will do.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 2, 2016)

I personally love it when Devs talk about their products on VI Control. Is so great to get answers from the very people that work so hard to make these libraries. Hopefully Spitfire won't go back "into their baskets" (my partner constantly tells me to get back in my basket but what she doesn't realise is that it is from within my basket I order Sample Libraries so the joke is on her) haha!


----------



## TeamLeader (Jul 2, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I personally love it when Devs talk about their products on VI Control. Is so great to get answers from the very people that work so hard to make these libraries.



Well said !!!


----------



## playz123 (Jul 2, 2016)

Back for a moment with a comment applicable to all the Volume 1-4 owners without the Ensembles. Just did a quick calculation...if I was to complete the Sable bundle by adding the Ensembles it would cost £127. If I wait for the new release and crossgrade to it and the Exp, it would cost £69 + £58 = £127...the same amount. So either way, you pay a couple of hundred dollars to get to where you might wish to go. :(


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks playz... glad you see how we've carved our math out... it's been like Bletchley here over the last month!

Not wanting to be pedantic but under normal circumstances £127 would be around a couple of hundred dollars, as of today it is in fact less than £170 courtesy of the Brexiteers.

The other reminder is that the expansion pack £58 is not time dependent so if you wanted to see if BCS and the wonderful ensembles were all they were cracked up to be then we're talking (courtesy of the Brexiteers) an exposure of $89 and 70 cents.


----------



## tack (Jul 2, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Not wanting to be pedantic but under normal circumstances £127 would be around a couple of hundred dollars, as of today it is in fact less than £170 courtesy of the Brexiteers.


Not wanting to be pedantic either, but isn't £127 exactly equal to £127?


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 2, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Fri Flo you and I are going to have to agree to disagree on this I'm afraid. I've tried to be polite but I do have the somewhat lofty position as a dev who talks to my friends, fellow composers (as you can witness on the cribs that I do) and many users about what they want, what they use, and what they like. We made the ensembles because of demand and need as busy working composers ourselves who share a similar workflow to many (but admittedly not all). So with regrets I'm not going to turn my back on them, and the investment they have made in ensembles and suddenly suggest that it is worthless. Because it isn't, the actual value of this you place at zero, clearly many hundreds (yes) of others don't.
> 
> I also disagree with you as both a dev and composer re. ensembles on these points:
> 
> ...


Christian, let me say, I do appreciate you taking the time to answer this and I also respect you and every fellow composer and don't want to escalate anything here! I would love you to take part in discussions here, when it works out like this. In the past, I had the feeling that you didn't take any sort of criticism very well. IMO, criticism is what this forum is partly about, as that is what makes sample libraries (and compositions) improve over time, when everybody is just listening to it without any anger.
In this case, I admit I was not totally free of a certain preconception towards Spitfire whole marketing game, as it has developed in the recent years (maybe starting somewhere around Mural). I liked the older Spitfire spirit much more, so, it left a bitter taste with me to see that change.
But of course, it is your right to market, price and handle your products just the way, you wish to. I just feel the need to comment it as a customer. I have also said positive things about Spitfire many times and Sable is probably my most beloved of all of your collection, partly because it is the most complete one and I would have hoped you would have handled the brass and woodwinds in a similar fashion, which might still happen.
So, let's just settle this! I have to disagree on the Ensembles, though. 
1) Claiming Ensembles to be genuine content only works, when you are willing to split hairs. It is the same recordings, as you said, and while it might have been quite some additional work for you, sensible patches are mostly free and included in the full package with other developers, as they should be IMHO.
2) No, I have not bought Esmebles, as I said earlier, but I have all Albions and then some other similar products, like Symphobia, so I am well covered with Ensemble patches already. That is why I consider it little patronizing to insist, I needed it badly.
3) While the upgrade path might be reasonably priced for someone, who would want Ensembles, I don't see it that way. I just want to have continued support for the full product I purchased, which was Sable and is now called SCS. I would happily pay a small fee for the NI player library, even if I really don't care for having it appear in the libraries tab. I will also happily pay for further sample content, if you decide to record it and don't expect them to be cheap. But I insist, that it is not a good way to push sales like this.
4) Sable Ensembles might be a great product! I am sure! But I just don't want it.

The way I understand your spreadsheets by now, I will have to pay for the SCS upgrade and then for the expansion again. Please tell me, if that is wrong, but it is the way I understand it. And that would mean 150 pounds for somebody who bought the full original sable just to get the full functionality with continued updates and the (in my case undesired) Ensembles. That is barely what i would consider a marginal maintenance fee. There might be people cheering for this. Let me just say, I do not cheer. I only tell you this, because you would have me as a customer for many of your products recently, but I barely bought anything sine mural vol 2, because of all of this. Maybe you tell that your marketing manager ...

Peace and respect! (off for watching our football team!)


----------



## jtnyc (Jul 2, 2016)

tack said:


> Not wanting to be pedantic either, but isn't £127 exactly equal to £127?



I believe he meant $170


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jul 2, 2016)

Well....thank goodness I didn't ask FriFlo if he was a Brexiteer!


----------



## playz123 (Jul 2, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks playz... glad you see how we've carved our math out... it's been like Bletchley here over the last month!
> 
> Not wanting to be pedantic but under normal circumstances £127 would be around a couple of hundred dollars, as of today it is in fact less than £170 courtesy of the Brexiteers.
> 
> The other reminder is that the expansion pack £58 is not time dependent so if you wanted to see if BCS and the wonderful ensembles were all they were cracked up to be then we're talking (courtesy of the Brexiteers) an exposure of $89 and 70 cents.



(Euro) Tunnel vision?  You are thinking only in US dollars, but Canada is not the US. Today 127.00 GBP = $217.473 CAN. Thus my comment stands. Unfortunately your Brexit is affecting the Canadian dollar as well as other interrelated currencies. People living in the USA are the ones who are benefiting, not Canadians.


----------



## pdub (Jul 2, 2016)

Sable 1-4 owner and I just bought the Ensembles for £127. Nice to hear it's the same as upgrading later with the advantage of getting to use it now . Thanks


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 2, 2016)

This is a tough one as I see both sides here. I genuinely think SF aren't trying to screw anyone over and are trying to be as fair as possible but maybe it would have been better to put have the ensembles as an optional expansion just like the alt mics. Not sure why it's necessary to include them in the main package. 

Maybe there's still time


----------



## Maximvs (Jul 2, 2016)

I love Sable Ensembles and I am very glad that SF has not left out of the cross-grade equation towards the future Chamber Strings library, people like myself who only purchased the Ensemble volume.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 2, 2016)

See? Can't please everyone..


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jul 2, 2016)

100% agreed on the flautando, honestly the best part of Sable Ensembles for me. And a library that I use a lot of the time. I do not understand the negativity towards this incredible tool. The whole idea and thought that some class it as just a rehash is harsh and uncalled for.

Christian, I can only apologise for the brash comments towards you, it hurts reading them. Just know that you guys are making some of the best products for us fellow composers to enjoy, love and use every day (well at least I do) I wish you all the best, I am 100% on board!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 2, 2016)

The Ensembles are incredible for the fast scetching out of melodies, when you don't want to work on 4 channels all the time. Love them!


----------



## The Darris (Jul 2, 2016)

ClefferNotes said:


> 100% agreed on the flautando, honestly the best part of Sable Ensembles for me. And a library that I use a lot of the time. I do not understand the negativity towards this incredible tool. The whole idea and thought that some class it as just a rehash is harsh and uncalled for.
> 
> Christian, I can only apologise for the brash comments towards you, it hurts reading them. Just know that you guys are making some of the best products for us fellow composers to enjoy, love and use every day (well at least I do) I wish you all the best, I am 100% on board!





MA-Simon said:


> The Ensembles are incredible for the fast scetching out of melodies, when you don't want to work on 4 channels all the time. Love them!



It's not whether or not the library is good or bad. The problem is that those of us who own all the volumes and those of us who invested (paid for Sable series in full when only Volume 1 was released) have to pay for that library in the cross-grade in order to keep our support for Sable. Yes, you can't please everybody but the cost for this is a pretty significant cost considering how much I've already invested into this library. That's what I am frustrated about. I believe Sable Ensembles is great and I would certainly buy it if I didn't already own all the same sample content. The cost of it, however, just doesn't justify the necessity. I understand that they put a lot of work into Ensembles but as an owner of Vols 1-4, I was certainly hoping for a decent discount compared to a user who doesn't own any of the Volumes. Again, I paid for the full series yet I have to pay for Ensembles, that just doesn't seem right in the end. This goes all the way back to 2013 when I bought into this series. I just feel like myself and the others like me are being left behind on it. I know, I feel entitled, but back then that was a pretty significant investment. So, I will do what the rest of us are doing and sulk about it while I get my wallet out. 

I love the Spitfire Audio products I own and the majority of my work uses them. I have no doubts about the quality and the sound/design of the libraries. However, like @prodigalson just mentioned; Yes, you truly can't please everyone.


----------



## markleake (Jul 2, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> This is a tough one as I see both sides here. I genuinely think SF aren't trying to screw anyone over and are trying to be as fair as possible but maybe it would have been better to put have the ensembles as an optional expansion just like the alt mics. Not sure why it's necessary to include them in the main package.
> 
> Maybe there's still time



There are probably many people out there (like me) who have looked at the Spitfire catalog and come away feeling overwhelmed, and so haven't wanted to make a purchase. I've found the structure too complex and pricey. Even the ambiguous names of their libraries haven't helped me at all. [Although its not as bad as the total confusion I experience with all the similarly named 8dio string products and what they do/don't have in them - I gave up trying to understand/purchase anything from 8dio a long time ago].

I'd say having the ensembles as a separate expansion is *exactly* what they are trying to avoid. And quite rightly I think. Most other libraries will have their ensemble patches included with them - having them separate is clearly already causing contention with their plans to improve Sable/CSC, and I think demonstrates why they are making this move to start with. I can only imagine the complexity behind the scenes of them supporting so many disparate installations.

So, for the first time, I am truly interested in purchasing this product, and am looking forward to the release! Thanks Spitfire for doing this!!


----------



## brett (Jul 2, 2016)

Think how many times we've all had updates already across the spitfire range - not just bug fixes or GUI improvements but additional functionality and even significant new content. That's all been free. And there are some devs who just don't ever update their stuff! I think at some point after these freebies we have to either be prepared to pay for an update, or sit at the point we are currently. It's a choice, granted a difficult choice for some, but it's not as if you lose the functionality you already have. None of us are *entitled* to anything, and spitfire at least give more than some. 

I remember having a clumsy whinge about Albion II a few years back, but every one of my criticisms were eventually addressed with cumulative updates over the years. For free. Not many devs do this so that's full marks in my opinion. A bit of perspective is a good thing.


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 2, 2016)

markleake said:


> I'd say having the ensembles as a separate expansion is *exactly* what they are trying to avoid. And quite rightly I think. Most other libraries will have their ensemble patches included with them


Very true. Looking forward to the promised update of Sacconi Quartet where they include the ensembles as well.


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 2, 2016)

Massimo said:


> I love Sable Ensembles and I am very glad that SF has not left out of the cross-grade equation towards the future Chamber Strings library, people like myself who only purchased the Ensemble volume.


Same here!


----------



## dhlkid (Jul 3, 2016)

Any difference if update to chamber strings? 
I have Vol 1 - 4.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 3, 2016)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-sable-rip-press-release/ (Hi there, here's details of everything including crossgrade prices.)


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 3, 2016)

Have they published the installation/installed sizes for the new libraries?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 3, 2016)

We don't have those yet... still waiting to get it back from NI


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 3, 2016)

Don't forget guys - Spitfire is not making you pay the NI encoding fee. That's pretty generous. Even a friendly and top-notch company like Cinesamples realized that they would have to charge fees for encoding CineWinds because the process is certainly not cheap. It seems to me like Spitfire is trying to make their package as friendly as possible for both new buyers and current users - props to them.


----------



## TomMartin (Jul 3, 2016)

Spitfire,

Another Sable 1-4 owner here without Ensembles.
I couldn't be sure exactly how much I have already spent on Sable already, perhaps you would have some record of it, but as an early buyer, and sometimes later than the initial promotional discount deadline (of which I believe we were assured would be the only time a product would be discounted?) I am 100% certain that I have already spent more money than it would cost to now buy the full Sable bundle with Ensembles. And quite possibly, considerably more, as the RRP at the time of my purchase was £1097 + VAT for sable 1-3, and the current price for Sable 1-4 + Ensembles is £761 + VAT.

As I pay VAT, this means I (potentially, as I cannot be sure of what discounts I did receive) have paid £420 MORE than the current full bundle price, and I don't even own Ensembles yet!

Do you believe in this instance, it is fair to ask for even more money just to receive continued support for a product I have already paid so much more for, yet still don't own the complete thing?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 3, 2016)

TomMartin said:


> Spitfire,
> 
> Another Sable 1-4 owner here without Ensembles.
> I couldn't be sure exactly how much I have already spent on Sable already, perhaps you would have some record of it, but as an early buyer, and sometimes later than the initial promotional discount deadline (of which I believe we were assured would be the only time a product would be discounted?) I am 100% certain that I have already spent more money than it would cost to now buy the full Sable bundle with Ensembles. And quite possibly, considerably more, as the RRP at the time of my purchase was £1097 + VAT for sable 1-3, and the current price for Sable 1-4 + Ensembles is £761 + VAT.
> ...


Would you say that there is no value in having had the library all this time?


----------



## Saxer (Jul 3, 2016)

Probably I was really lucky: purchased the Sable complete pre release three or four years ago and added the ensembles in a X-mas "complete your strings" deal. And now that's a zero-£ update.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 3, 2016)

TomMartin said:


> Spitfire,
> 
> Another Sable 1-4 owner here without Ensembles.
> I couldn't be sure exactly how much I have already spent on Sable already, perhaps you would have some record of it, but as an early buyer, and sometimes later than the initial promotional discount deadline (of which I believe we were assured would be the only time a product would be discounted?) I am 100% certain that I have already spent more money than it would cost to now buy the full Sable bundle with Ensembles. And quite possibly, considerably more, as the RRP at the time of my purchase was £1097 + VAT for sable 1-3, and the current price for Sable 1-4 + Ensembles is £761 + VAT.
> ...



There was the same kind of debate a while ago when Eastwest released their Hollywood Harp and decided to include it for free for those that would buy the Hollywood Orchestra which was on sale for a low price. Previous users that owned some libraries from the Orchestra, were complaining with the same arguments (paid more for one library on release, have to pay again to get the harp while new users get it at a big discount, etc.).

So Spitfire Audio is not the only company faced with this kind of reaction from long time users feeling left out.

I guess you can't please everyone. For me, I was unable as a hobbyist to justify for a long time paying premium price for any Spitfire Audio library. When they put Albion 1 on sale I was finally able to buy it, then with the generous crossgrade to Albion One too. Later, I decided after a long hesitation to buy HZ01 with a 30% off rebate, which was still a lot of money to me. I bought Hz01 even knowing that some promised stuff for 2 years (stereo mixes) are still unavailable even though they are still advertised on their website.

So it seems at some point, like any other company, Spitfire Audio may stop supporting some products. Nobody is entitled to anything since they are not selling libraries with lifetime updates...

Just my opinion...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jul 3, 2016)

I was lucky when I purchased Sable when it came out. I can't remember exactly what it cost now, but it finds it's way onto TV quite regularly. In fact I would go so far as to say that this library is a smash hit on continental cookery programs.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 3, 2016)

TomMartin said:


> Spitfire,
> 
> Another Sable 1-4 owner here without Ensembles.
> I couldn't be sure exactly how much I have already spent on Sable already, perhaps you would have some record of it, but as an early buyer, and sometimes later than the initial promotional discount deadline (of which I believe we were assured would be the only time a product would be discounted?) I am 100% certain that I have already spent more money than it would cost to now buy the full Sable bundle with Ensembles. And quite possibly, considerably more, as the RRP at the time of my purchase was £1097 + VAT for sable 1-3, and the current price for Sable 1-4 + Ensembles is £761 + VAT.
> ...



You have very fair grounds for argument, if you can claim that you got absolutely nothing from Sable in the time since you purchased it. There was a similar debate about a video game I used to play quite a lot. When it came time to release an expansion to the base game, the developers decided to be generous and bundle the base game into the expansion, so that new players wouldn't have to buy both separately to get the full experience. This sparked outrage from "loyal players that paid full price for the base game," and I was initially one of those furious souls. It all boiled down to a sense of entitlement that I had - I was a loyal player and someone who invested in the game early, yet it was the new players getting preferential treatment?? But after participating in the discussion on the forums and on Reddit I realized that my stance was pretty unreasonable - after all, my base game purchase gave me many, _many_ hours of fun and enjoyment over the years, and during that time the new players didn't get to experience any of it. Anyway, I didn't even have to buy the expansion if I didn't want to - and if I decided that the expansion's price was reasonable for the content included then, well, why was I upset?

It's not so different here - I assume you've done some wonderful things with Sable, and when you paid for it you made a decision that the feature set included was worth the price. Now Spitfire is repackaging the collection and giving loyal users upgrade paths. If you don't think upgrading is worth it, you could always spend $0 and skip, keeping the exact feature set you decided you would pay for back when you originally bought Sable. If you decide that the upgrade is worth the discounted price, then that makes things simple. And if you're on the fence, the discounted upgrade price lasts forever, so there's that.


----------



## TomMartin (Jul 3, 2016)

Ryan99 said:


> There was the same kind of debate a while ago when Eastwest released their Hollywood Harp and decided to include it for free for those that would buy the Hollywood Orchestra which was on sale for a low price. Previous users that owned some libraries from the Orchestra, were complaining with the same arguments (paid more for one library on release, have to pay again to get the harp while new users get it at a big discount, etc.).
> 
> So Spitfire Audio is not the only company faced with this kind of reaction from long time users feeling left out.
> 
> ...



To clarify, I dony begrudge that I paid more than it currently costs, I've had a lot of good use out of it.

But having paid considerably more money already, and then being asked to pay more on top of that just to recieve the same continued support as those who have paid maybe 2/3 of what I have already paid before forking out for the upgrade? That stings.

It's something that would definitely cause me to "vote with my wallet", we're it not the case that I had already bought the vast majority of their catalogue.


----------



## TomMartin (Jul 3, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> You have very fair grounds for argument, if you can claim that you got absolutely nothing from Sable in the time since you purchased it. There was a similar debate about a video game I used to play quite a lot. When it came time to release an expansion to the base game, the developers decided to be generous and bundle the base game into the expansion, so that new players wouldn't have to buy both separately to get the full experience. This sparked outrage from "loyal players that paid full price for the base game," and I was initially one of those furious souls. It all boiled down to a sense of entitlement that I had - I was a loyal player and someone who invested in the game early, yet it was the new players getting preferential treatment?? But after participating in the discussion on the forums and on Reddit I realized that my stance was pretty unreasonable - after all, my base game purchase gave me many, _many_ hours of fun and enjoyment over the years, and during that time the new players didn't get to experience any of it. Anyway, I didn't even have to buy the expansion if I didn't want to - and if I decided that the expansion's price was reasonable for the content included then, well, why was I upset?
> 
> It's not so different here - I assume you've done some wonderful things with Sable, and when you paid for it you made a decision that the feature set included was worth the price. Now Spitfire is repackaging the collection and giving loyal users upgrade paths. If you don't think upgrading is worth it, you could always spend $0 and skip, keeping the exact feature set you decided you would pay for back when you originally bought Sable. If you decide that the upgrade is worth the discounted price, then that makes things simple. And if you're on the fence, the discounted upgrade price lasts forever, so there's that.



I think this WOULD be fair and I would agree with you, if sable was a complete and finished product at the time of purchase, but as many here will agree, early buyers were basically beta testers for a product that has required ongoing updates to keep on top of bugs, something that I suspect will still be required for a while after the release of SCS, but won't be available for people who don't upgrade from sable.

What happens in the future when other products require a kontakt upgrade, and sable no longer plays nicely, God forbid?

I would be perfectly happy to not pay for or recieve SCS, as long as I knew that my considerable investment in sable will be protected by necessary future updates to keep on top of functionality and fix currently overlooked issues.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 3, 2016)

The Darris said:


> I will do what the rest of us are doing and sulk about it while I get my wallet out.



LOL...it is said that "Misery loves company", and you need not feel alone Chris.  Obviously others are in a similar position and have the same feelings. As mentioned in a previous post, at the very beginning of the libraries release, I purchased what was supposed to be the entire Sable package (1-4), not realizing that it would end up not being every release in the Sable line after all. Nothing was said at the time "oh, by the way we might add something else (Ensembles) later and charge you for them". I've read all the counter arguments about why those of us who own 1-4 should be happy with what we've already received, just bite the bullet, pay the additional money and move on etc. Still, something isn't sitting quite right here....and it relates to having to spend another $200. In any case, while it hasn't diminished my respect for Spitfire, somehow the cost of this crossgrade for those of us who supported Sable from the very beginning isn't leaving me feeling content.
One thought for others in a similar position is to maybe complete your Sable library now and obtain the Ensembles, then simply sit back and wait for the 'free' crossgrade. That way you will have the current Ensembles PLUS the revised library, and it won't cost any more than if you wait for the new version and pay for both parts. Also can't say yet whether many of us will retain and still use the original when the new version arrives or not. Chances are we may not, but who knows.


----------



## milesito (Jul 3, 2016)

My feeling is that I bought it exactly as it was advertised and got great use out of it as advertised. 

Spitfire is making a strategic product decision which to me makes total sense. I can only speculate that they originally launched this in segments because it would have taken them forever to launch the entire thing as it is so detailed and complex. In addition when they launch a library in segments they seem to be able to charge more. That being said compared to other string libraries sable has been a relative bi*{€¥ to update and manage and it has got to be even more difficult for them. 

I appreciate their effort to improve their product and to offer us a path to the next generation. I also think it makes sense for those who have bought the entire library to get a free upgrade to the new library containing the entire library which they paid for, which is what spitfire is now focusing on to compete with the way css and other libraries are and have been doing it. 

All for the best here IMHO


----------



## tack (Jul 3, 2016)

milesito said:


> I can only speculate that they originally launched this in segments because it would have taken them forever to launch the entire thing as it is so detailed and complex.


I'm sure it's partly that, but I also get the impression that Spitfire originally had a specific vision for BML (underlining the 'M' in BML) which turned out to be particularly troublesome to implement on top of Kontakt as a platform.


----------



## procreative (Jul 3, 2016)

I think we had all these discussions when Albion ONE came out, the same arguments shot down by new buyers delighted at the great price they got it for.

I feel kind of like Jim Carey in Liar Liar, the scene where his car gets dented at the car pound, and when he complains the attendant says "what you gonna do about it?" 

to which Jim says "cuss and moan, then drop my pants, bend over and take it up the tailpipe"


----------



## TomMartin (Jul 3, 2016)

procreative said:


> I feel kind of like Jim Carey in Liar Liar, the scene where his car gets dented at the car pound, and when he complains the attendant says "what you gonna do about it?"
> 
> to which Jim says "cuss and moan, then drop my pants, bend over and take it up the tailpipe"



That pretty much sums it up. I hate to weaken "my position" by admitting to this but the truth is, if I had to pay every penny over again to continue using Sable, I probably f*&king would because it's too important and I love it.

So would I pay the upgrade free to future proof and protect my already considerable investment in Sable? Even though I've already paid a lot more than the current asking price for the whole thing? Yes, they've got me by the balls here if I want continued support, so I probably will, but it does feel more like a fine than an eagerly anticipated purchase. 

Up until this point my relationship with Spitfire has been one of such blind faith and complete trust in the company and their products that I still have many purchases that I made immediately upon their release and haven't even moved over to my sample drive and opened them up yet. I estimate I've spent somewhere in the £7000-8000 range with Spitfire. To once again weaken my position, yes I'll probably buy more of their stuff in the future, but not immediately upon release as I have done previously, not with the same blind trust and lack of reservation and not until a later date when it inevitably reaches a heavily discounted price. I don't quite feel like I'm supporting the same company and business practices that set them apart from other developers that I did in the past.


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 4, 2016)

I was looking at the crossgrade discount chart and the crossgrade price for owners of only Sable 1 is more than for owners of only Sable Ensembles, though Sable 1 is more expensive than Sable Ensembles? Is it 1) I'm missing something 2) I should have gone to bed hours ago or 3) that's just how life is or 4) all of the above?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jul 4, 2016)

TomMartin said:


> That pretty much sums it up. I hate to weaken "my position" by admitting to this but the truth is, if I had to pay every penny over again to continue using Sable, I probably f*&king would because it's too important and I love it.



Yes I think Tom makes very good points. And it's true that for quite a few writers, Sable just does the business in my view, because of it's ensemble sizes. It's small. It's a lot more intimate and for tv writers that are not going to live performers, the music editors seem to like the sound of it.

Music library developers every now and again come up with something really good. They also come up with stuff that isn't. I always think that in life, it's the good stuff that winds having to pay for the not so good stuff. Bit like music tracks. For every 3 underperforming tracks in your system, 1 good performer will really make up for those 3. Any business will tell you that products are not in anyway linear in the way they financially perform. And every business needs cash flow. 

For example, I have a the same plumber I've had for years. He always charges a fee just to show up at the house. That's life.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 4, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> I was looking at the crossgrade discount chart and the crossgrade price for owners of only Sable 1 is more than for owners of only Sable Ensembles, though Sable 1 is more expensive than Sable Ensembles? Is it 1) I'm missing something 2) I should have gone to bed hours ago or 3) that's just how life is or 4) all of the above?



Hi soundhound, can you tell us where you get your info as that's not what we're reading as per the screenshot below:






But we'd love to know if we've made any howlers anywhere else?

Best.

C.


----------



## wbacer (Jul 4, 2016)

Spitfire Team

I appreciate that you are offering an EDU discount for Chamber Strings.
Will you also be offering an EDU discount for the Expansion Pack?


----------



## AllanH (Jul 4, 2016)

FWIW, I had not clicked through to the full price list, which pretty much explains all permutations: full list
My mistake, obviously. I think that's where I got confused.


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 4, 2016)

@Spitfire Team Any chance this same thing is going to happen with Mural? *hint hint*  Would love to buy a more affordable Mural bundle with just the main mics and the updated interface.


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 4, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if this would be coming for more and more libraries in the future.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jul 4, 2016)

How do I receive the free upgrade when I own all of the libraries?


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 4, 2016)

The answer to my question was C) I should have gone to bed hours ago. Sorry, I was reading the chart wrong. My apologies for muddying the waters unnecessary! I have just Sable 1 and I'd been thinking off and on about getting Ensembles, but it looks like this will be my chance to get the whole shebang.

Sorry again, I will go to bed on time from now on.




Spitfire Team said:


> Hi soundhound, can you tell us where you get your info as that's not what we're reading as per the screenshot below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 4, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> How do I receive the free upgrade when I own all of the libraries?



Hi Lucky,

As far as I understand it you'll receive a direct mail from us... We're hoping to get these out a day or two early.

Soudhound not to worry, we're often prone to snowblindness so are always eager if we've typo'd a figure. Glad you think this deal is going to work for you.

Best.

C.


----------



## Andrajas (Jul 4, 2016)

Will EDU-discount apply on the Sable Bundle or just on the individual products?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi there. As always the EDU discount can only be applied to full priced products. So no on the Sable bundle, yes on BCS and the expansion pack. Best. C


----------



## Andrajas (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for the fast reply! well guess I will go for the ensembles for now, and maybe in the future go with SCS, wish I could afford it all


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jul 4, 2016)

Just seen the cross grade sheet, £126 to upgrade, 2 more volumes alongside new Kontakt player features. What a great deal. Now I just need to make sure I will be able to upgrade to this beauty on the day of release!


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 5, 2016)

I've emailed Spitfire a couple of times about applying for their generous Edu Discount but had no reply yet. I'm not sure if I'm being impatient or whether they haven't been received. SF are probably inundated with emails from many people. Kind of want to buy a couple of them this Friday when I get paid...


----------



## wbacer (Jul 5, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I've emailed Spitfire a couple of times about applying for their generous Edu Discount but had no reply yet. I'm not sure if I'm being impatient or whether they haven't been received. SF are probably inundated with emails from many people. Kind of want to buy a couple of them this Friday when I get paid...


They are probably overwhelmed. I haven't heard back from them either regarding their EDU discount.
Since I don't currently own any of Sable and they will be offering their EDU discount on both their chamber strings and extension pack, I'm going to wait for that. It will be a lot cheaper in the long run.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 5, 2016)

wbacer said:


> They are probably overwhelmed. I haven't heard back from them either regarding their EDU discount.
> Since I don't currently own any of Sable and they will be offering their EDU discount on both their chamber strings and extension pack, I'm going to wait for that. It will be a lot cheaper in the long run.



You have a point. My concern is buying Sable and then when the new one comes out, will I use Sable again? It's a massive amount of SSD space. Oh what to do?!


----------



## wbacer (Jul 5, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> You have a point. My concern is buying Sable and then when the new one comes out, will I use Sable again? It's a massive amount of SSD space. Oh what to do?!


My understanding is that Chamber Strings is Sable, same samples, just organized in a new way with a new interface.
I don't think existing Sable owners will have to re-download all of samples thus doubling the space taken up on their HD / SSD. If they did tweak some of the samples, I definitely want the latest versions. Another reason why I'm going to wait. Hopefully before Sable goes bye bye, Spitfire will chime in and clarify.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 5, 2016)

I believe the Spitfire fellows said earlier that you'll have to download the sample content again.


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 5, 2016)

wbacer said:


> They are probably overwhelmed. I haven't heard back from them either regarding their EDU discount.
> Since I don't currently own any of Sable and they will be offering their EDU discount on both their chamber strings and extension pack, I'm going to wait for that. It will be a lot cheaper in the long run.


And I thought I would be the only one keen enough to email two weeks in advance of the launch for an edu discount!
Ha!
Keen = GAS/SAS explosion


----------



## wbacer (Jul 5, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> And I thought I would be the only one keen enough to email two weeks in advance of the launch for an edu discount!
> Ha!
> Keen = GAS/SAS explosion


And none of us have OCD, we don't, we don't, we don't, we don't, we don't, we don't, we don't, we don't, we ...


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm actually beginning to think I should just buy the new one after I read that it will also include ensemble patches. As much as I don't doubt how amazing Sable is, "will I use it once I buy SCS?" is what I'm wondering. If SF have felt the need to update Sable then I'm sure SCS is going to be much better and worth going for!


----------



## wbacer (Jul 5, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I'm actually beginning to think I should just buy the new one after I read that it will also include ensemble patches. As much as I don't doubt how amazing Sable is, "will I use it once I buy SCS?" is what I'm wondering. If SF have felt the need to update Sable then I'm sure SCS is going to be much better and worth going for!


That's kind of what I'm thinking. We still have a couple of weeks to see what additional walk throughs Spitfire is going to fling out there. It should be interesting.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 6, 2016)

Guys, I think there are still some of you, who haven't quite understood: Sable is exactly the same samples as SCS! It is only split in main library (all articulations with 3 mic positions) and Expansion (all other mics) with a newer GUI and some scripting updates, whereas the older sable bundle was split in 4 Volumes (articulations divided with all mics) plus Ensemble Volume (which was later added).


----------



## procreative (Jul 6, 2016)

As pointed out to me by Evil Dragon, you will still need to re-download all samples again even if you own Sable as its now a Kontakt player lib and the samples will be encoded.

Still doing my best Jim Carey impression over the deal for 1-4 owners... (for those that missed my earlier post, ref Liar, Liar - police car pound scene)


----------



## bc3po (Jul 6, 2016)

So would this be a good time to pull the trigger and buy the sable strings bundle?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 6, 2016)

bc3po said:


> So would this be a good time to pull the trigger and buy the sable strings bundle?



that is what I did, you get an even better brexit discount than I was getting


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 6, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> that is what I did, you get an even better brexit discount than I was getting



Do you think you will still use Sable when SCS is released?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 6, 2016)

Spitfire Chamber Strings (SCS) plus the expansion pack should be the same content as the current full Sable bundle. 
If you don't need the alt mics and stereo mixes Spitfire Chamber Strings without the expansion pack would be from a pricing point of view positioned below the current sable bundle. if you want the stereo mixes as well as the alt mics there is no reason (beside short on money) to not buy the current sable bundle today or before the end of sale of sable.


----------



## bc3po (Jul 6, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Spitfire Chamber Strings (SCS) plus the expansion pack should be the same content as the current full Sable bundle.
> If you don't need the alt mics and stereo mixes Spitfire Chamber Strings without the expansion pack would be from a pricing point of view positioned below the current sable bundle. if you want the stereo mixes as well as the alt mics there is no reason (beside short on money) to not buy the current sable bundle today or before the end of sale of sable.


and then the crossgrade is free?? Nice


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 6, 2016)

If you have the full Sable bundle you get an free upgrade to Spitfire Chamber Strings


----------



## bc3po (Jul 6, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> If you have the full Sable bundle you get an free upgrade to Spitfire Chamber Strings


sold


----------



## Vik (Jul 6, 2016)

How many gigabyte is a full Sable bundle?


----------



## bc3po (Jul 6, 2016)

Vik said:


> How many gigabyte is a full Sable bundle?


315GB uncompressed


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 6, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I'm actually beginning to think I should just buy the new one after I read that it will also include ensemble patches. As much as I don't doubt how amazing Sable is, "will I use it once I buy SCS?" is what I'm wondering. If SF have felt the need to update Sable then I'm sure SCS is going to be much better and worth going for!


Note that an edu discount on the rrp of SCS (not including the expansion mics) is a much lower price than an edu discount on the full Sable! And even with the expansion it is still better for edu to wait.

The full sable discount now on doesn't offer edu discount.

Again, if I understand correctly, there are no edu discounts on promo pricing so with a valid edu you get 30% off these prices:
SCS gbp 549
Exp gbp 349
Sable complete gbp 1109

...so afaik it makes no sense for a student to buy into sable now...


----------



## bc3po (Jul 6, 2016)

And does spitfire charge the current exchange rate?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 6, 2016)

Sable complete is £761 not 1109


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 6, 2016)

Vik said:


> How many gigabyte is a full Sable bundle?



On my SSD 
Spitfire BML Sable library: 209isch GB
Spitfire BML Sable Ensembles library: 29isch GB

You need more to download the full sable bundle


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 6, 2016)

bc3po said:


> And does spitfire charge the current exchange rate?



You pay in GBP and your credit card company charges you in your local currency based on the exchange rate the credit card company uses.


----------



## Vik (Jul 6, 2016)

bc3po said:


> 315GB uncompressed


So if one buys Sable now and wants to keep it but also have the Chamber Strings package... Does this mean that 630 gb will be used in total?


----------



## The Darris (Jul 6, 2016)

Vik said:


> So if one buys Sable now and wants to keep it but also have the Chamber Strings package... Does this mean that 630 gb will be used in total?


No, because 315 is the uncompressed file size whereas they utilize the NCW file type of compression which really cuts down on space usage.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 6, 2016)

Vik said:


> So if one buys Sable now and wants to keep it but also have the Chamber Strings package... Does this mean that 630 gb will be used in total?


On my SSD complete Sable is around 238 GB

Spitfire BML Sable library: 209isch GB
Spitfire BML Sable Ensembles library: 29isch GB


----------



## Vik (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks. So maybe Sable and SCS would need only 476 gb then. But would there be any reasons at all to have both (for those who have no projects relying on Sable already)?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 6, 2016)

Vik said:


> Thanks. So maybe Sable and SCS would need only 476 gb then. But would there be any reasons at all to have both (for those who have no projects relying on Sable already)?


As soon sable and SCS are the same I might move Sable to a less expensive storage like an hd


----------



## Luke W (Jul 6, 2016)

Will we have a walkthrough video demo of SCS before July 14, when the Sable sale ends?

EDIT: I understand the samples are all the same as the original Sable. I'm debating whether to buy Ensembles or SCS. Ensembles may be all I need - but I'd like to see the GUI and other advantages of SCS before I make the call. And since the sale ends before SCS launches, I need to decide before July 14.


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 6, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Sable complete is £761 not 1109


Sable complete is 761 with no edu discount or 1109 with edu discount at 30% = 776... so er... well you are actually right... but I hope you still get my point... about the edu...er hang on.... opens calc...

549 30% off = 385
349 30% off = 244
Total 629
Still much less than the 761... for students... the new pricing is good... the sable pricing not so much


----------



## wbacer (Jul 6, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Sable complete is 761 with no edu discount or 1109 with edu discount at 30% = 776... so er... well you are actually right... but I hope you still get my point... about the edu...er hang on.... opens calc...
> 
> 549 30% off = 385
> 349 30% off = 244
> ...


Yep and at today's exchange rate, that translates into $813 USD...that's worth the wait plus you won't have to download everything twice and fill up your SSD / HD.


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 7, 2016)

take.my.money.please.before.I.blow.it.on.the.holiday.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 19, 2016)

*http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-sable-rip-press-release/ (FOR MORE INFO CLICK HERE)*







*http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-sable-rip-press-release/ (FOR MORE INFO CLICK HERE)*


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 19, 2016)

July 21st will be a special day !


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 20, 2016)

Any word on SCS storage requirements?


----------



## playz123 (Jul 20, 2016)

Facebook is your friend!


----------



## ZeeCount (Jul 20, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Any word on SCS storage requirements?


Mine is downloading now. It's reporting 73.6 gb


----------



## tack (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm watching Paul's walkthrough, and I noticed the Ensemble longs crossfade p and ff, and nv and vib.

Meanwhile, Sable Ensembles long articulation shows in the UI crossfades between nv, vib, and mv. And for dynamics, pp, mf, and ff.

Is it true that Chamber Strings has stripped out a dynamic layer in the ensemble patch? Or is the Sable UI wrong?

I also noticed the basic (non-advanced) section patches in the video don't show these details at all. (That's too bad IMO, I really like seeing those details in the UI for all patches.) I'm curious to know if the dynamic and vibrato layers differ from the advanced techniques patches which do show the full crossfade layers?

Just so you know where I'm coming from: I really like the new organization of the library, and I think the basic palette has exactly the right articulations (except for con sord, but you can't please everyone ). But I'm mostly concerned that I might be missing some dynamic/vibrato layers with these patches.

Thanks!


----------



## pdub (Jul 20, 2016)

Just got the happy email as well. Downloading now!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 20, 2016)

Walkthrough


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 20, 2016)

Can I delete my Sable samples then? I need to free up some space before downloading / installing this.

Pity that the performance legato is not contained in the main patch. Feels like the library is still split out over many patches (especially compared to something like CSS). No real customization ability either to build your own patches (like CAPSULE).


----------



## brett (Jul 20, 2016)

Really wish there was a slow attack option for the longs and CS longs. Something I've always missed in this lib. Only the Flautandos and Harmonics really have this for me

Also interested to hear from Spitfire RE tacks question above with missing dynamics etc


----------



## tack (Jul 20, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Feels like the library is still split out over many patches (especially compared to something like CSS).


It is split out, but it's hardly fair to compare SableSCS to CSS. The huge number of articulations makes this a very different logistical problem. And I would not want to give up _any_ of the awesome textures available in SableSCS just to simplify patch management.

I think given the size of the library, Spitfire has done a fine job organizing it.


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 20, 2016)

tack said:


> It is split out, but it's hardly fair to compare SableSCS to CSS. The huge number of articulations makes this a very different logistical problem. And I would not want to give up _any_ of the awesome textures available in SableSCS just to simplify patch management.
> 
> I think given the size of the library, Spitfire has done a fine job organizing it.



I don't really see much difference from the Sable organization though. I have performance legato, core, and decorative patches already. If I didn't want ensembles / to complete my bundle, not sure what the benefit of the upgrade is.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 20, 2016)

I did not see it in the video, is it possible to make your own custom articulations patch like with OT-Capsule? That was what I got from the screenshots. But In the video the articulations are still split into a lot of different patches?


----------



## tack (Jul 20, 2016)

5Lives said:


> If I didn't want ensembles / to complete my bundle, not sure what the benefit of the upgrade is.


The basic palette has some use. It provides a decent cross section of common articulations across legato, core, and decorative palettes. Apart from that, and NKS and Player support, the main benefit is just being on a product path that will continue to be maintained.


----------



## benatural (Jul 20, 2016)

Got my download link today. Thank you Spitfire for your generous crossgrade policy!


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 20, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> I did not see it in the video, is it possible to make your own custom articulations patch like with OT-Capsule? That was what I got from the screenshots. But In the video the articulations are still split into a lot of different patches?



No there is not as far as I can tell.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 20, 2016)

Vintage Walkthrough from Paul, as someone in the Spitfire team put it...

_"Like abridging War & Peace"_


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 20, 2016)

Love this. Amazing. That stretch feature is great. I had best start getting some money together. I wonder if my neighbour will mind if I sell their car.


----------



## jsp21 (Jul 20, 2016)

What's the deal with the legato, though? Sounds really "pitchy"—not sure how else to describe it—and a bit weird to me. Regardless, great walkthrough! SCS surely has a mouth-watering assortment of articulations.


----------



## Allegro (Jul 20, 2016)

Imo, Sable legato (and SCS legato for matter) sounds great with the speed slider down. Not weird sounding at all, to my ears atleast. Not all transitions are perfect but you can just move the speed slider all the way up at the expense of realism to hide that. And then you have the option of a bow change or a fast legato with the speed slider down incase you dont like a particular transition from a regular fingered slur. Works great!

There's noticeable difference in the quality of legato depending on the instrument though. All other artic. don't have such a difference in quality.
- V1 and V2 are the best
- Celli are decent
- Violas are nothing special (weakest link imo)
- Basses are fine but not much legato is required in this range anyway.

I just wish they added a legato vol / intensity control.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I actually don't get it-
there is nothing new I could spot listening to the walkthrough(except to the kontakt player compatibility)-even the patch structure seem the same with sable.
So,I guess if you have already bought sable 1 to 4(meaning all the mic positions) your product is discontinued(no support from now on?)-it is renamed to chamber strings
and you have to spend 110(80 within the promo period) euros plus 70 euros in order to have access to 3 or more mic positions with the new updated version.Why not stick to the good old sable?


----------



## brett (Jul 20, 2016)

We are also waiting to see if dynamic range and vibrato control (or attack options) has been reduced on this version in some arts. Reports will come in soon no doubt if Spitfire doesn't get back to us.


----------



## chrysshawk (Jul 20, 2016)

amorphosynthesis said:


> I actually don't get it-
> there is nothing new I could spot listening to the walkthrough(except to the kontakt player compatibility)-even the patch structure seem the same with sable.
> So,I guess if you have already bought sable 1 to 4(meaning all the mic positions) your product is discontinued(no support from now on?)-it is renamed to chamber strings
> and you have to spend 110(80 within the promo period) euros plus 70 euros in order to have access to 3 or more mic positions with the new updated version.Why not stick to the good old sable?


You can.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 20, 2016)

Me thinks there are new features coming to SCS, making this repackaging necessary. Hoping for a "playable" patch like the Sacconi quartet just got, friggen amazing sounding!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 20, 2016)

I can confirm that no changes have been made in respect to dynamic ranges, vibrato or anything else of this sort. Full details of the library can be found here:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-chamber-strings/

with xgrade details and many questions raised on this forum answered here:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-sable-rip-press-release/

Of which the headline point here is for owners of all sables have already been issued with their download details for their new FREE copy of SCS, and once the add on pack is released later this year SCS will offer the full experience of Sable with many enhancements, not least ease of use, updating, upgrading and patch organisation. 

This refurbishment allows us to continue supporting and developing the artist formerly known as Sable and for those of you who don't own all volumes there are not only VERY reasonable xgrade options but also a promo discount for a limited time on all 32 possible configurations people may have.

Happy with what you have now, no problems, upgrade later when you feel improvements and new features warrant it.

Best wishes.

CH x


----------



## jsp21 (Jul 21, 2016)

Question: Is the expansion usable as a standalone package? Can I use the additional mics without the primary SCS package?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 21, 2016)

No it is an expansion package. You will need the core version of SCS to be eligible to purchase or xgrade. The expansion will also be made free to any owners of all 5 volumes of Sable.


----------



## jsp21 (Jul 21, 2016)

That's unfortunate (and a bit odd, considering they don't share samples). Well, thanks for the prompt reply.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi there, with over 30 possible combinations of purchases we have made the offering for every possible user better than it was before this refurbishment. We believe all existing users of Sable stand to benefit from this deal particularly during the promo period. If we sold the expansion pack as a stand alone the price would be considerably more based on the amount of raw content. So our 'odd' solution is based on giving everyone, primarily existing users the best possible deal. I'd love to show you the spreadsheet we made to work this all out. We're going to frame it at HQ (sad nerds).

The mic selection we have opted for with the score SCS edition is based on what we can see users employing the most and what gives the most diverse set of perspectives. Close is a tight intimate sound, Tree is the more traditional widescreen sound, and ambient is pretty much 100% reflection, a celebration of the hall. All the additional mics are much nuanced variations on that same theme.


----------



## tokatila (Jul 21, 2016)

Question, can you give any estimate regarding the expansion? I love the CO combo, so would definitely want the outriggers before I can put this into the template? Q3? Q4?


----------



## higgs (Jul 21, 2016)

After watching the excellent walk through I have a small suggestion: abbreviating the word "spiccato," (vocally in particular) means something a bit...polarizing in the States. Perhaps stick to using the whole unabreviated word. Essentially it's an unsavory term used by unsavory people who choose to say mean things when identifying/addressing the second largest group of inhabititants in the USA.

Sul pont, however...abbrev that all day. Time is precious.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 21, 2016)

In every other library I've ever heard of, the expansion packs consist of additional arts and/or instruments, but here you guys are calling the non "c t o" mic's expansion packs, and will be charging for them. It's of course your guys call, but I do find that a bit strange, and I imagine that you will start doing that across the entire BML range.

It's the "extra" articulations that cause you more work and investment. All the mic positions are surely edited together, so no more time required.

Anyway, love the general direction taken!...


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 21, 2016)

I wish I could hear a bit more of the agility of the legatos in the walkthrough, but the overall sound is excellent. The shorts are exceptional. I don't need or want all of those mic positions, and the pricing is very encouraging.

Is there anyplace on the site to see the price in U.S. dollars? Is it going to be based on the actual exchange rate?


----------



## shnootre (Jul 21, 2016)

When does this become available to purchase for non-Sable owners?


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 21, 2016)

Later today...


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 21, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> Is there anyplace on the site to see the price in U.S. dollars?


And are the prices published recently including or excluding VAT?


----------



## procreative (Jul 21, 2016)

For Sable owners, I still cannot see what this really adds. For those that do not qualify for a free upgrade (e.g. I have 1-4 but not ensembles) its not really enough new features to justify the cost.

What I see you gain:

1. Player version
2. NKS
3. Different GUI

What you lose:

1. Extra Mic positions(unless you also pay for Extended version)
2. Downloading everything all over again
3. More money

Obviously there is the possibility that over time revisions/improvements may be made. But it feels a bit unfair that to have any future support for bug fixes you have to pay for an upgrade (and there is no actual plans in place to add anything new to this library - if it really needs any more).

I think I will probably stick with what I have. For new users its a very good deal, for existing it feels a bit like being a Sky customer (who always offer great deals for new customers only).


----------



## catibi79 (Jul 21, 2016)

procreative said:


> For Sable owners, I still cannot see what this really adds. For those that do not qualify for a free upgrade (e.g. I have 1-4 but not ensembles) its not really enough new features to justify the cost.
> 
> What I see you gain:
> 
> ...


I agree with you.That's not correct.


----------



## Spip (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice walkthrough !

I was still hesitating before watching it...


----------



## procreative (Jul 21, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> And are the prices published recently including or excluding VAT?



Spitfire always publish prices without VAT. I guess they assume most customers are in the business...

For those outside the EU, no VAT should be added, inside the EU VAT is added, but if you have a valid VAT number you should not be charged VAT as its called self accounting whereby businesses VAT registered account for it on their returns (in the end it gets zeroed out anyway as it gets offset against VAT received).


----------



## procreative (Jul 21, 2016)

For the avoidance of doubt, not slating the library, which is truly excellent and definitely worth buying if you don't own it, just the "upgrade" that to existing owners does not feel much of an "upgrade" rather than what would normally (excepting K5 Player addition) be a "Redux" free upgrade. 

I hope this is not a precedent as that is what made Spitfire stand out.

I will not say any more as this is a Commercial Announcement after all.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 21, 2016)

procreative said:


> Spitfire always publish prices without VAT.


I appreciate your answer, even if it's not what I was hoping for.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Jamwerks, I'm afraid your observations are incorrect, the additional material you speak of is a very large investment at every stage of development. If only things were as simple as you suggest!

Hi NYC, please checkout the product page for many demos that show these features off.

There are lots more demos coming and at last some great tutorials that can take advantage of a large number of people having an aligned set of tools.

Best.

C.

Hi Procreative,

For Sable owners it adds exactly what you describe at zero cost, and as well documented on our site allows us to continue upgrading and developing our favourite string library. Please note that all full owners will also get the full expansion pack for free when it is ready.

For those of you who don't own the full version of Sable, this is a fantastic opportunity to get your hands on a biblical library at an amazing price. For those of you who are full sable users, you know how tricky its been, we've listened to you and are rewarding you accordingly.

Best wishes all.... busy day here at Spitfire !!!

CH x


----------



## Flux (Jul 21, 2016)

Spitfire's libraries have always been some of the highest quality samples to my ears. Definitely excited to check out SCS later this week, especially as it is my first main Spitfire library purchase (and hopefully the first of many). Keep up the good work, Spitfire team.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 21, 2016)

Flux, from one composer to another, you have made a really fantastic choice, not an easy one, but a good one I promise you... I use little else to write with (Albion II Euphonium Choir Legato & OA's Felt Grand possible exceptions!).

CH


----------



## Geron (Jul 21, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> In every other library I've ever heard of, the expansion packs consist of additional arts and/or instruments, but here you guys are calling the non "c t o" mic's expansion packs, and will be charging for them.



East West does the same with their Gold/Platinum editions. They charge for additional mic positions.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 21, 2016)

OK chaps, very proud moment...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 21, 2016)

...and remember, for those of you who like something that smells good:


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 21, 2016)

...sorry I forgot to add Oliver's really awesome video:



Best.

CH


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jul 21, 2016)

Wonderful stuff guys, I am currently downloading now, sitting here like a kid on Christmas morning. Congratulations on the launch of another amazing product!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jul 21, 2016)

If I get this update, am I able to get rid of the original Sable library completely and use this one from the main Kontakt page?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 21, 2016)

Of course.... you'll be missing nothing but the additional mics which will be an optional upgrade (or free if you own all 5 volumes) later this year.

As suggested on our site, if you're 'live' using existing Sable libs please make sure you backup to a drive that you can hang off your rig as the new SCS won't recall.

Best.

C.


----------



## CACKLAND (Jul 21, 2016)

Will definitely be purchasing this library. Great sound Spitfire Team!


----------



## playz123 (Jul 21, 2016)

Thank you Spitfire for providing the 'new' library right on time, for a flawless download and for prompt updates re. the situation with the serial number. The library is now activated and batch resaved. It's also official here...one of the 960 GB SSDs in my array is now devoted exclusively to Spitfire libraries....and deservedly so. Quite a collection so far. Please just keep doing what you do so well. Cheers.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jul 21, 2016)

That's great for me Christian because the idea of having this on the main page of Kontakt is a big boon for me. I tend to fiddle about too much on the files page. This is my workhorse strings library, so any further mic setting updates will also be worth getting.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks Baron, you and I are on the same page... But for me this library is too important not to continue devving.... so this is a much needed step so we can all share the same experience.


----------



## tack (Jul 21, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> But for me this library is too important not to continue devving


Quoted for emphasis and violent agreement.


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 21, 2016)

Hmm... shouldn't there be a discount in the cart if you already own the ensembles?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 21, 2016)

Downloaded and authorized with the updated codes. Playing away...


----------



## Maximvs (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi mickeyl,

When you login into your SF account and add SCS the price is automatically adjusted based on what you previously purchased from the Sable series.


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks massimo, for whatever reason it didn't appear the first time, but now it was there. All good now. Waiting for processing... now pondering about how to explain it to my wife...


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh no. Just got paid today and now I can afford this... Must... resist...


----------



## playz123 (Jul 21, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Oh no. Just got paid today and now I can afford this... Must... resist...


"Resistance is Futile".....The Borg.  Go for it!


----------



## Spip (Jul 21, 2016)

How many GB to download ?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 21, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> Thanks massimo, for whatever reason it didn't appear the first time, but now it was there. All good now. Waiting for processing... now pondering about how to explain it to my wife...



Spitfire Audio - Purveyors of the finest 'Divorceware'


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 21, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Purveyors of the finest 'Divorceware'


One upside: if your marriage is headed that direction anyway, now the divisible money poole will be 412 GBP lighter.


----------



## higgs (Jul 21, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> One upside: if your marriage is headed that direction anyway, now the divisible money poole will be 412 GBP lighter.


...or your wife ends up with all the 'good' articulations...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 21, 2016)

Spip said:


> How many GB to download ?


81isch GB


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 21, 2016)

higgs said:


> ...or your wife ends up with all the 'good' articulations...



She can have the house, the kids, our airmiles, but my flautandos?

'from my cold dead hands'...


----------



## mcalis (Jul 21, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> One upside: if your marriage is headed that direction anyway, now the divisible money poole will be 412 GBP lighter.


I feel priviliged as a single student! EDU discount, and no marriages to worry about. Just loads of hard tack and gruel for the rest of the month.

Totally worth it!


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jul 21, 2016)

Over half way there, 20gb left to go! The download has been unbelievably smooth!


----------



## Spip (Jul 21, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> 81isch GB



Thank you !

That's really well compressed...

edit: Ooops, just realised that's not the full Sable size yet... (and found the exact sizes just in the bottom of the webpage. )


----------



## wbacer (Jul 21, 2016)

Due to a Spitfire website bug, the Edu discount will not be available for first time Sable / SCS users until sometime next week.


----------



## Flux (Jul 21, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Due to a Spitfire website bug, the Edu discount will not be available for first time Sable / SCS users until sometime next week.



 I sent them an email earlier today about the edu discount. I guess I'll have to live off the impressions of everyone here for the weekend.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 21, 2016)

Is there an Edu Discount on the promotional price then?


----------



## wbacer (Jul 21, 2016)

You and me both. I received and tried my Edu discount code but it didn't work so I emailed them back and got the bad news. Oh well, it's only next week, no worries.


----------



## wbacer (Jul 21, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Is there an Edu Discount on the promotional price then?


You have to email them with either student or faculty verification to get the discount code.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 21, 2016)

I didn't think I could get an Edu discount on the promotional price. Wow. That's amazingly generous.


----------



## wbacer (Jul 21, 2016)

wbacer said:


> You have to email them with either student or faculty verification to get the discount code.


The Edu discount gives you an additional 6 percent discount.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 21, 2016)

Ah ok! Right! Yes. Makes sense as it takes it to 30% off! Which is very generous. And a relief because I can relax a little getting the money together! I started to sweat then!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 21, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I didn't think I could get an Edu discount on the promotional price. Wow. That's amazingly generous.





wbacer said:


> The Edu discount gives you an additional 6 percent discount.


Well, that's just the regular educational discount on the base price then. Nothing special. The promo price is a tiny bit more expensive than the edu discount on non-promo price, which is where the discrepancy comes from.


----------



## wbacer (Jul 21, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Well, that's just the regular educational discount on the base price then. Nothing special. The promo price is a tiny bit more expensive than the edu discount on non-promo price, which is where the discrepancy comes from.


That's my take on it. Still very generous on their part.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 21, 2016)

wbacer said:


> That's my take on it. Still very generous on their part.


 So in the end, if you buy it now with the Edu discount, how much would it be?


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 21, 2016)

How long is the promo pricing for?


----------



## wbacer (Jul 21, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> So in the end, if you buy it now with the Edu discount, how much would it be?


Their EDU discounts are 30% off their non-promo pricing so 70% of 549 pounds = 384.3 pounds.
Your price may vary depending on the exchange rate at the time of purchase.

It appears that their promo price of 412 pounds ends August 1st.

For more info go here: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-chamber-strings/


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 22, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Their EDU discounts are 30% off their non-promo pricing so 70% of 549 pounds = 384.3 pounds.
> Your price may vary depending on the exchange rate at the time of purchase.
> 
> It appears that their promo price of 412 pounds ends August 1st.
> ...



Thank you for the info.. so no advantage for students to buy it now or later..


----------



## The Darris (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't know what the issue is but this has been the worst download experience I've had with a Spitfire library, and I own a lot of them. I feel like I am being throttled somewhere as my internet speed is where it should be. I am only able to get 5mb/s through the download manager which I normally get 20-25mb/s. Perhaps it is simply server strain, but who knows.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi Darris,

Sorry you're having trouble, we have scaleable servers so strain is no longer an issue for us. This is the 1st of such reports please keep our service dept informed if you continue to have trouble. Location is always of interest to us. Have you tried pausing for a few hours? Some ISPs presume you're pulling stuff down for netflix and go "you don't need that kind of BW for a movie" and throttle... I'm sure our service dept can be of help if the problem persists.

Best,

C.


----------



## The Darris (Jul 22, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Darris,
> 
> Sorry you're having trouble, we have scaleable servers so strain is no longer an issue for us. This is the 1st of such reports please keep our service dept informed if you continue to have trouble. Location is always of interest to us. Have you tried pausing for a few hours? Some ISPs presume you're pulling stuff down for netflix and go "you don't need that kind of BW for a movie" and throttle... I'm sure our service dept can be of help if the problem persists.
> 
> ...


I will get in touch with them.Thanks for the response.


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 22, 2016)

I, too, have bandwidth problems this time. It's been dripping with less than 10MBit/s for hours now. Since I have a professional contract (250MBit/s down, 25MBit/s up), I'm sure it's not my ISP. Who knows though what's wrong in-between (I'm located in Germany).


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 22, 2016)

On another note... this time the download went through, but the Library Manager crashed during installation *sigh*. The backtrace says it's because of not enough space on the device. I guess it should be a bit more fault tolerant and probably more conservative when checking whether there is enough space on the selected installation volume. Ok, once again starting the download...


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 22, 2016)

I too, am humbly, tug of the forelock, waiting for my EDU code...

(I just gashed my forehead open on my holiday house-swap's front door lamp so there is no actual forelock tugging in the offing, but a code would make me feel better. Yours, the one armed wound compressor. Who the faaak puts a razor sharp lamp at 5'7" extruding into their doorway. It's not the effing Shire!)


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 22, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> On another note... this time the download went through, but the Library Manager crashed during installation *sigh*. The backtrace says it's because of not enough space on the device. I guess it should be a bit more fault tolerant and probably more conservative when checking whether there is enough space on the selected installation volume. Ok, once again starting the download...


That happened to me once (several years ago). Seems the installer didn't like hd's formatted "Fat".


----------



## tack (Jul 22, 2016)

FWIW, I downloaded SCS at around 150-250Mbit/s. Granted, that was on Wednesday. Maybe I beat the rush -- or maybe the problems reported so far aren't on Spitfire's end (which is just Amazon S3, isn't it?).


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 22, 2016)

jamwerks I believe there may truth in this, I'm going to raise it with service and if this is the case I'll make sure this is added as a caveat on the download instructions.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 22, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> jamwerks I believe there may truth in this, I'm going to raise it with service and if this is the case I'll make sure this is added as a caveat on the download instructions.


It was one of your support guys that pointed that out to me, and it seemed to be true...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 22, 2016)

OK, I'll make sure these caveats are added and are clear on DL docs. Thanks to you jamwerks for highlighting.


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 22, 2016)

andy.k said:


> What if you would like to buy only one volume of Chamber strings, I would like to buy only the ensamble volume is this possible?



No. It's a fully encapsulated package now.


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 22, 2016)

Had a seamless download experience myself. Very convenient having the library in the libraries tab of Kontakt. Also, Ensembles are awesome. Such a nice sound for sketching (and leaving in).

Still get CPU problems (severe) when using the Legato Performance patch. I think hosting in VEP (even on the same machine) addresses this (hopefully - used to with Sable at least).


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi,

How many days should I expect the Chamber Strings on the *Bespoke Drive* to arrive to Los Angeles after I order it ?

Loving the sound of the new *Spitfire Chamber Strings*, I will be buying it with the Bespoke Drive in the near future.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you very much for the great update! So much more convenient to have it all in the sidebar. 

For a further update, if you do another, maybe add all the con sordino articulations into one patch for each instrument? Like with the new quick-start patches. It would make more sense to have them all grouped together in one ks patch.


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 22, 2016)

Is it me or is there a glitch with the bowed legato in the Celli – Legato Performance patch? There don't seem to be any samples assigned when I manually select the articulation (keyrange empty) and although I hit the velocity window the articulation is not being triggered.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jul 22, 2016)

Just my 2 cents concerning the discussion about the download speed:

last week I downloaded 3 Spitfire Audio libraries, every single one at 45 mbps.
Very fast.Very satisfying.

In this minute, I download the Chamber Strings at 4,64 mbps.
Very slow. Very annoying.

EDIT 30 MINUTES LATER: 
downloading at 45 mbps. Perhaps they changed the server - don't know but now I am happy.


----------



## Maestro77 (Jul 22, 2016)

Downloaded yesterday and got speeds between 50-100 mbps. Took a few hours and all went smoothly.


----------



## procreative (Jul 22, 2016)

Wow you guys should consider yourselves lucky, I have never got speeds faster than 8-10mbps. You must have great contention rates.

Bare in mind its just launched and everyone is probably downloading at the same time.


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 22, 2016)

I downloaded overnight so don't know how long it actually took. But it said about 2 hours to go on the installer when I started and everything seemed fine and finished and correct this morning.


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 22, 2016)

andy.k said:


> Thanks, I noticed just after I asked the question, they sold all Sable volumes with a discount until 14 July, so I missed it, what a shame. :(
> 
> Would love to buy just the ensambles because the whole package is too expensive for me.


On one hand, yes, that's a shame you missed it.
But, Sable ensembles was 249 gbp.
You can now buy into arguably (and I have read it argued) the finest string library made thus far (no alt mics), including the ensembles, for 412 gbp.
I see the glass half full here.


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 22, 2016)

andy.k said:


> I think it should be even less because I already own Sabel Vol.1, 302 gbp if I'm not wrong?



No that's right - it will be discounted for you.


----------



## dhlkid (Jul 22, 2016)

Anyone can compare both Sable & Chamber Strings? 
Chamber strings sounds a bit brighter than Sable.


----------



## tack (Jul 22, 2016)

Yes, it's a bit brighter, and smoother in the bottom end. The legato transitions are more syrupy and the shorts have more punch.

Or, wait, on second thought, they sound exactly the same. Because they are.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 22, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> Anyone can compare both Sable & Chamber Strings?
> Chamber strings sounds a bit brighter than Sable.



huh?


----------



## Maximvs (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello all,

I would like to understand if after the 1st of August when the SCS price will raise, if existing Sable users will be able to cross grade to SCS with the same price that was shown in the price table that was available in the old Sable webpage at the Spitfire Audio website (I can no longer find that spread sheet cross grade pricing list).

I have the old Sable Ensemble and to cross grade price to SCS at the moment is ca. £343.

Thanks in advance for any feedback.

Max


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 23, 2016)

Crossgrade prices will increase at the end of the promo period.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 23, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Crossgrade prices will increase at the end of the promo period.



When does the promo period end ?


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 23, 2016)

August 1st I believe.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback.

OK, I own Sable Volumes 1,2,3,4 My crossgrade price for SCS, at this time is £ 68.62. Will this change after August 1st ?

I'm a bit confused if this is a promo-price ? or will this price not be affected after the promo period ends ?

Any feedback on this would be helpful.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi guys,

All prices are promo prices, so to get the best deal buy before 1st of August. There will be no promo deal on the expansion pack, save owners of all volumes of Sable 1-4 + Ens who will be issued it for free.


Best.

C.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 23, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> OK, I own Sable Volumes 1,2,3,4 My crossgrade price for SCS, at this time is £ 68.62. Will this change after August 1st ?
> 
> ...


Further to what Christian mentioned, as a user, I'd definitely recommend purchasing the Ensembles now. They are not 'extras' or non essentials. Only after you start using them will you understand why (as an owner of Sable complete) I have recommended that. You'll then have _everything_ Sable offers, SCS for 'free', you can use what is in Sable and not yet in SCS until such time as the Expansion is released......which you will then also get for free. It's such a good deal, I rate it as a no brainer. I initially thought a lot about this as well in the beginning, but after completing Sable by buying the Ensembles, I knew immediately I'd made the right decision. And did I mention how useful the Ensembles are?


----------



## Maximvs (Jul 23, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> All prices are promo prices, so to get the best deal buy before 1st of August. There will be no promo deal on the expansion pack, save owners of all volumes of Sable 1-4 + Ens who will be issued it for free.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this clarification


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 23, 2016)

playz123 said:


> Further to what Christian mentioned, as a user, I'd definitely recommend purchasing the Ensembles now. They are not 'extras' or non essentials. Only after you start using them will you understand why (as an owner of Sable complete) I have recommended that. You'll then have _everything_ Sable offers, SCS for 'free', you can use what is in Sable and not yet in SCS until such time as the Expansion is released......which you will then also get for free. It's such a good deal, I rate it as a no brainer. I initially thought a lot about this as well in the beginning, but after completing Sable by buying the Ensembles, I knew immediately I'd made the right decision. And did I mention how useful the Ensembles are?



Hi playz123,

Thanks for your helpful info. and recommendation. 

I will surely buy it before the end of this month, and Yes, I agree, Sable Ensembles would be very useful to have. 

According to their pricing chart £68.62 is a great price for SCS, which includes Sable Ensembles, a no brainer deal. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## tack (Jul 23, 2016)

I have to say, though, I will miss the name. I rather like the "Sable" and "Mural" branding. Especially with the calligraphic font in the UI, it was terribly classy.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 23, 2016)

tack said:


> I have to say, though, I will miss the name. I rather like the "Sable" and "Mural" branding. Especially with the calligraphic font in the UI, it was terribly classy.



I agree! I really think they had something going with the nostalgic, british branding. There was something about the Albion, Loegria, Iceni imagery that felt uniquely home-grown and british. Hope they can keep some of that as they grow.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks Tack, we loved it too, we felt descriptive titles as opposed to Chamber / Symphonic was idiosyncratic, a tad romantic and democratic. However it proved to be a huge obfuscation. A lot of people think our company is called "Albion" so all these sub brands made it really confusing to new people coming to the site. So this is something we talked about at length and decided to go with clearer product titles and packaging. Still very much mad brits at heart though!

Thanks for kind words, for those of you on our mailing list you would have seen we've started an Instagram feed, our brief for this is to make our endeavours as inclusive as possible and hope those of you who subscribe enjoy all the exclusive content we're planning...

Derailed my own thread, I frown upon myself!

CH


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 24, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks for kind words, for those of you on our mailing list you would have seen we've started an Instagram feed, our brief for this is to make our endeavours as inclusive as possible and hope those of you who subscribe enjoy all the exclusive content we're planning...


Hi Christian,

Is it necessarry to enlist on the social media to receive these exclusive contents?
I.o.w. are these offerings only available by subscribing to those media?
As I am not a fan of all that nonsensicle social media stuff( I had to overcome something in myself before joining here)
I hope SA will still use the wish list and other previously used pathways for special offers or content?

Thank you
SiG


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi there,

Instagram will be used in the 'social media' context. Trying to make our community feel engaged and included. A positive thing, it is an enhancement of channels we use not a signal that we're abandoning current ones.

As I said, derailed my own thread, Oliver did a rather excellent 'In Action' Walkthrough here:



Nice to see how other composers approach using the lib.. gave me a few new tips.

Best.

CH


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 24, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Instagram will be used in the 'social media' context. Trying to make our community feel engaged and included. A positive thing, it is an enhancement of channels we use not a signal that we're abandoning current ones.
> 
> ...



Hi Christian,

Thank you very much for clarifying, and glad to hear you keep using the usual channels as well.
I follow SA at youtube from time to time so many of these I had a look at.
(Your vid with f.e. Jake Jackson was interesting)

I will now stop assisting in the derailment 

Thanks again


----------



## Vik (Jul 24, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Oliver did a rather excellent 'In Action' Walkthrough here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Highly appreciated - and also highly appreciated that you think a little different both in terms of what kind of "sound priorities" you have – like eg. focusing on including brilliant versions of some articulations most others ignore (super sul tasto, flautando etc). For many buyers, I think clips like the above is exactly what it takes to make a decision to choose a Spitfire product.


----------



## Andrajas (Jul 24, 2016)

Great video, would also love to see a "live composing" video to see it even more in action, if you have time for it hehe


----------



## dedersen (Jul 25, 2016)

I have been having to micromanage the download a bit, in order to keep download speeds up. It'll be good for a while (around 40mbps) but after doing the verification that it does once in a while it often drops to below 8 mbps. Pausing and resuming tends to get it back up to speed. Not sure if it's an issue with the downloader or the servers, but I have never had any issues with my ISP previously.

Can't wait to get my hands on this! Just an incredible price for so much content.

One minor, minor point in case the Spitfire chaps are still tuned into this thread; The downloader info page (and maybe the website page as well?) still states that the library requires the full version of Kontakt. That shouldn't be the case anymore, I guess, seeing as it's now an encoded library?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for the catch dedersen... we'll correct immediately. We have scaleable servers and no control over your ISP regrettably but are constantly trying to improve our universal download experience. If you have time to report it this will contribute to us helping everyone's experience. Best. C


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 25, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> Is it me or is there a glitch with the bowed legato in the Celli – Legato Performance patch? There don't seem to be any samples assigned when I manually select the articulation (keyrange empty) and although I hit the velocity window the articulation is not being triggered.



Hi there, we've found an answer to this. The glitch is more of a 'typo' whereby the articulation isn't loaded! 






Simply hit the "chip" button beneath the bowed artic.

Good catch and thanks!

(now fixed for default DL)

Best.

CH


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 25, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Best.
> CH


Refresh refresh refresh still no edu code :(
Oliver's great video is not helping cure my insatiable lust to layer flautando and harmonics patches


----------



## dedersen (Jul 25, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks for the catch dedersen... we'll correct immediately. We have scaleable servers and no control over your ISP regrettably but are constantly trying to improve our universal download experience. If you have time to report it this will contribute to us helping everyone's experience. Best. C


Of course, I wasn't suggesting that you'd look into my ISP.  I ment to write that I haven't had any throttling issues with my ISP earlier, so that probably wasn't the culprit. Anyway, the download seemed to settle at a reasonable speed eventually, so all is well.

Now I think it's time grab a glass of wine and sit down and play with what I expect is a wonderful string library.


----------



## resound (Jul 25, 2016)

Also patiently waiting for the edu code....


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 25, 2016)

resound said:


> Also patiently waiting for the edu code....


...it's like that part of Adrian Mole... "Tuesday, still no giro..."


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Jul 26, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> ...it's like that part of Adrian Mole... "Tuesday, still no giro..."


Apparently you will not get discount code yet as" due to the complevity of the cross grade for scs our cart can't currently support discount codes for this product. They are working on a fix and suggest you try after August 1st.Hope that helps


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 26, 2016)

DR BOOWHO said:


> Apparently you will not get discount code yet as" due to the complevity of the cross grade for scs our cart can't currently support discount codes for this product. They are working on a fix and suggest you try after August 1st.Hope that helps


I just got that email from Spitfire too. No, it doesn't help as I am not a student (officially yet) after 31.7... And I don't want to miss the promo price if they can't get the edu codes together!

The promo price of 412 is so close to the edu price 384 that I really don't mind which. It's just the waiting that hurts! I think I will just get on with it and buy at the promo price. That 28 quid means no shoes for the kids but their little feet will toughen up like leather in no time


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Jul 26, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> I just got that email from Spitfire too. No, it doesn't help as I am not a student (officially yet) after 31.7... And I don't want to miss the promo price if they can't get the edu codes together!
> 
> The promo price of 412 is so close to the edu price 384 that I really don't mind which. It's just the waiting that hurts! I think I will just get on with it and buy at the promo price. That 28 quid means no shoes for the kids but their little feet will toughen up like leather in no time


Why stop at the shoes!! I'he heard Bin liners are easy to convert to clothes with the added bonus they are waterproof...No don't thank me... just throw that Chapel organ into the cart along with the strings


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 26, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> A lot of people think our company is called "Albion"



What?! I thought your brand was called "Hans Zimmer!"


----------



## Kejero (Jul 26, 2016)

@Spitfire Team or anyone else who has the library: I can't find any information on this, and since such a feature would probably be something to brag about: am I correct in assuming that there are no re-bows possible on long articulations? Not nit-picking, just genuinely interested to know, since this is something I miss in my current arsenal. Can't deny I'm probably purchasing this library regardless.

Also, the fast legatos are a huge draw for me, something lacking in my current setup as well. The examples I've heard so far sound very nice, but I'm wondering what those fast legatos sound like when alternating between two notes, like a maj/min third or a fourth. As in, alternating fast. Not as fast as a trill obviously, but e.g. 8th notes at 180 bpm. I haven't heard any library make that sound good. Is there anyone who'd like to give that a try? (Any kind of equally fast legato arpeggios with three notes would be a nice bonus too)


----------



## Kejero (Jul 27, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## geronimo (Jul 28, 2016)

A little question for the future expansion pack: on the http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-sable-rip-press-release/ (&quot;Sand rip&quot; page), I can read "_Later in 2016 we will launch an “expansion pack” for Spitfire Chamber Strings aimed at those of you wanting all the bells and whistles of the original Sable without the fuss_".

I tried translate to inform on a French website about this Chamber Strings Library by translating word for word and literally.
The term "bells and whistles" is it to understand directly or then is it a phrase meaning something else ? I ask this because of the skeptical reactions are mounted with this detail (_the bells and whistles) _. So I ask the exact meaning of this phrase because people expect more whistles from a Brazilian band; this is replied in a tone rather angry and full of reproach .

Can you help me, please ?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 28, 2016)

geronimo said:


> A little question for the future expansion pack: on the http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-sable-rip-press-release/ (&quot;Sand rip&quot; page), I can read "_Later in 2016 we will launch an “expansion pack” for Spitfire Chamber Strings aimed at those of you wanting all the bells and whistles of the original Sable without the fuss_".
> 
> I tried translate to inform on a French website about this Chamber Strings Library by translating word for word and literally.
> The term "bells and whistles" is it to understand directly or then is it a phrase meaning something else ? I ask this because of the skeptical reactions are mounted with this detail (_the bells and whistles) _. So I ask the exact meaning of this phrase because people expect more whistles from a Brazilian band; this is replied in a tone rather angry and full of reproach .
> ...



It's a saying dude.. it means extra, fancy add-ons or gadgets, like the things that something has or does that are not necessary but that make it more exciting or interesting


----------



## geronimo (Jul 28, 2016)

Many you: I suspected that meaning but in was not on .


----------



## lumcas (Jul 28, 2016)

It actually might be a great funny little library - more (cow)bells and whistles...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi there, I think the modern use of the term 'bells and whistles' refers to extras and add ons that aren't necessary to the functionality or need of a product but add value to the user alongside an enhanced experience. I think the term may come from the early days of automobiles where you could buy a car, but they advised adding either some bells or a whistle to warn pedestrians of your whereabouts. Not essential for running a car but an enhancement to the driver by reducing the possibility of manslaughter and all the complications that can incur.


----------



## geronimo (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you for the clarification; it did look like much but is very interesting. Can I collate it to explain to my French friends ?

With this "Chamber Strings" Library is also increasing its knowledge !


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 28, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 28, 2016)

lumcas said:


> more (cow)bells and whistles...



Cowbell Swarm!

Bring it on Spitfire!


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey guys, thought I would post a demo track I made using the beautiful Chamber Strings library, alongside the gorgeous Labs Soft Piano. As you can probably tell, I am a bit of a fan of flautando and Con Sord. Hope you like it!


----------



## JohnG (Jul 28, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> an enhancement to the driver by reducing the possibility of manslaughter and all the complications that can incur.



just the paperwork alone, for starters


----------



## Kejero (Jul 28, 2016)

Kejero said:


> @Spitfire Team or anyone else who has the library: I can't find any information on this, and since such a feature would probably be something to brag about: am I correct in assuming that there are no re-bows possible on long articulations? Not nit-picking, just genuinely interested to know, since this is something I miss in my current arsenal. Can't deny I'm probably purchasing this library regardless.
> 
> Also, the fast legatos are a huge draw for me, something lacking in my current setup as well. The examples I've heard so far sound very nice, but I'm wondering what those fast legatos sound like when alternating between two notes, like a maj/min third or a fourth. As in, alternating fast. Not as fast as a trill obviously, but e.g. 8th notes at 180 bpm. I haven't heard any library make that sound good. Is there anyone who'd like to give that a try? (Any kind of equally fast legato arpeggios with three notes would be a nice bonus too)



Judging from the deafening lack of responses I'm assuming that's a big fat *no* to both questions.
Either way, I still bit the bullet. Even if not for those two features, I've got a feeling this library will still be right up my alley.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 28, 2016)

there is a "bridge repeats" option in the GUI that I've always assumed to be some kind of re-bow function but I can't actually remember if thats the case or exactly how it works and Paul doesn't cover it in the walkthrough from what I can tell.

Maybe spitfire can elaborate?


----------



## ModalRealist (Jul 28, 2016)

Pretty certain the bridge repeats function is a rebow (sure I saw it in a walk through).


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 28, 2016)

ModalRealist said:


> Pretty certain the bridge repeats function is a rebow (sure I saw it in a walk through).



Yeah I think it was in the old sable walkthru but not the new one.

Just occurred to me that it should still be on YouTube tho so I'd check that out


----------



## Kejero (Jul 30, 2016)

I took about 7 hours or so of watching a progress bar, but I've finally been able to play around with my new Chamber Strings. 

The "bridge repeat" seems to work in a very specific way. If you play a long note, then press the same note again, the "bridge repeat" won't do anything. No rebow.
If you press a long note, then quickly press the same note _twice_, the first attack will be a regular slow attack, but the second attack seems to be a rebow.
While useful in its own right, I think it's fair to say that a true "rebow feature" means that you can rebow any note at any time, which is not what this "bridge repeat" is for. The name itself seems to be an accurate indication of its intended purpose.

And to answer my other question: fast alterations between two/three notes don't sound too great. Machine gun gallore.

Besides those I'm happily working this library into my master template. Love the sound of these strings. Especially the con sordinos are a nice surprise!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi there, probably not of any use to any of you but in response to requests from many users a beginners guide to writing for strings with a live composition:



*Also a polite reminder that you've got about 24 hours until the promo closes...*


----------



## wbacer (Jul 31, 2016)

Spitfire, when are you going to fix the EDU bug?
Since SCS was released, I've been trying to make a purchase with my EDU discount code.
Although your website acknowledges my EDU code, before I can complete the purchase it reverts back to the promo price. Harnek confirmed the bug and said it would probably be fixed sometime last week.
Please advise, thanks.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey again guys, just chiming in again for those who want to hear more demos of this beautiful library in action. I decided to do a remix of some Zelda music live on YouTube to test out the legatos and the library as a whole. All the strings are from Chamber Strings. I am beyond happy with Chamber Strings, it is absolutely wonderful to use. Here is how the track turned out. Amazing work as always Spitfire, one VERY happy user here!


----------



## tack (Jul 31, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, probably not of any use to any of you but in response to requests from many users a beginners guide to writing for strings with a live composition:


Nicely produced video, Christian! Easy to see the effort that went into it. Very nice cue, too.


----------



## Flux (Jul 31, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Spitfire, when are you going to fix the EDU bug?
> Since SCS was released, I've been trying to make a purchase with my EDU discount code.
> Although your website acknowledges my EDU code, before I can complete the purchase it reverts back to the promo price. Harnek confirmed the bug and said it would probably be fixed sometime last week.
> Please advise, thanks.



From my understanding the edu discount will work once the promo price ends tomorrow. Either way we will be getting 30% off the original price, not the promo price. I've been waiting as well, and it looks like tomorrow will be the day


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 31, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Spitfire, when are you going to fix the EDU bug?
> Since SCS was released, I've been trying to make a purchase with my EDU discount code.
> Although your website acknowledges my EDU code, before I can complete the purchase it reverts back to the promo price. Harnek confirmed the bug and said it would probably be fixed sometime last week.
> Please advise, thanks.



I fixed the edu bug...




...by buying at the promo price of 412 instead of the 387...


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 31, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, probably not of any use to any of you but in response to requests from many users a beginners guide to writing for strings with a live composition:
> 
> 
> 
> *Also a polite reminder that you've got about 24 hours until the promo closes...*




Fantastic! I know a few people here don't like the "watch me compose" approach to videos, but I for one think it is a great learning tool! I hope you'll do more of these!


----------



## wbacer (Jul 31, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> I fixed the edu bug...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, I'm just about ready to do that myself.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jul 31, 2016)

andy.k said:


> Beautiful composition, what did you use for woodwinds if it's not a secret?


Thanks so much Andy! For the woodwinds I used all Spitfire, BML Flute Consort and Low Reeds. The only non Spitfire instrument is the piano as I used Piano in Blue


----------



## willbedford (Aug 1, 2016)

I bought Chamber Strings yesterday, and I'm loving it so far. Here's a little thing I wrote last night with it.


----------



## kavinsky (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey guys
Briefly checked the thread and couldnt find the answer to this:

Looking into crossgrading to chamber strings.

Can anybody confirm that its a completely new and separate thing?
Can I still maintain the old nki's and use them with the new sample set?
Having two essentially identical 80bg sample sets is a bit outrageous,
but I'm 100% sure I still need the old sable.

Thanks


----------



## AllanH (Aug 1, 2016)

kavinsky said:


> Hey guys
> ...
> Can anybody confirm that its a completely new and separate thing?
> ...
> Thanks



I suggest reading Spitfire's announcements: it's pretty clear that Chamber Strings is a repackaged version of the existing recordings with improved programming and better ability for SPA to manage.

ADDED: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-sable-rip-press-release/


----------



## kavinsky (Aug 1, 2016)

AllanH said:


> I suggest reading Spitfire's announcements: it's pretty clear that Chamber Strings is a repackaged version of the existing recordings with improved programming and better ability for SPA to manage.
> 
> ADDED: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-sable-rip-press-release/



thanks, I actually read through this, but for some reason(mainly because I'm stupid) the backwards compatibility is still unclear to me. 
I have old projects with sable and old patches I like, so is it necessary to have both sample sets?
or I can just delete the old samples and batch resave the legacy nki's referencing the new samples?


----------



## Patrick (Aug 1, 2016)

andy.k said:


> Dear Spitfire Team can I please get a reply on this?



They stated elsewhere that you will need to keep your old sable installed to open those projects. SCS is a new product (using the sable samples) so the file-structure us different.


----------



## samphony (Aug 1, 2016)

Chamber Strings doesn't automatically replace your sable installation. So you can keep using sable for backwards compatibility. 



kavinsky said:


> Hey guys
> Briefly checked the thread and couldnt find the answer to this:
> 
> Looking into crossgrading to chamber strings.
> ...


----------



## kavinsky (Aug 1, 2016)

Patrick said:


> They stated elsewhere that you will need to keep your old sable installed to open those projects. SCS is a new product (using the sable samples) so the file-structure us different.


ok got it, sounds so impractical though.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 1, 2016)

andy.k said:


> Dear Spitfire Team can I please get a reply on this?


Sorry for my earlier reply to this Andy, I got mixed up with the questions. As a Mural owner I would be interested in an answer too though.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 1, 2016)

kavinsky said:


> ok got it, sounds so impractical though.


Actually if the samples themselves are labeled the same (spitfire?) then you should be able to batch resave the legacy patches after removing the old sample set (I hope it goes without saying you should store this old set somewhere- perhaps a backup drive- before deleting in case you want to come back to it). File structure of the new library shouldn't matter as long as it finds the correctly titled sample files. If you have the old version on a seperate drive, try copying over just the old .nki's to the chamber strings drive (perhaps in a legacy folder inside the chamber strings folder) then disconnect the old drive and batch resave the legacy folder.


----------



## Flux (Aug 1, 2016)

Personally I would love to see a repackaged Brass/Woodwind library before they tackled Mural.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Aug 1, 2016)

willbedford said:


> I bought Chamber Strings yesterday, and I'm loving it so far. Here's a little thing I wrote last night with it.



Beautiful track, great work!


----------



## kavinsky (Aug 1, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Actually if the samples themselves are labeled the same (spitfire?) then you should be able to batch resave the legacy patches after removing the old sample set (I hope it goes without saying you should store this old set somewhere- perhaps a backup drive- before deleting in case you want to come back to it). File structure of the new library shouldn't matter as long as it finds the correctly titled sample files. If you have the old version on a seperate drive, try copying over just the old .nki's to the chamber strings drive (perhaps in a legacy folder inside the chamber strings folder) then disconnect the old drive and batch resave the legacy folder.


Yes, that's what I thought at first 
but since nobody can confirm it yet, gotta try it myself


----------



## willbedford (Aug 1, 2016)

ClefferNotes said:


> Beautiful track, great work!


Likewise! (love the SS soundtrack)


----------



## Vik (Aug 1, 2016)

Patrick said:


> They stated elsewhere that you will need to keep your old sable installed to open those projects. SCS is a new product (using the sable samples) so the file-structure us different.


But if the samples are the same, it would have been great if one could delete the original Sable sample folder and have Sable find the samples in the SCS sample folder next time it will be launched (after having deleted the original Sable samples). Not that I have Sable, but I look forward to SF doing the same with Mural...


----------



## s_bettinzana (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello, I am waiting for the answer by the Spitfire Support Team, but I am curious to know if I am the only one with the following issue:
I load the "f - Ensembles.nki" instrument and in the "Long" articulation I can here a noise superimposed to the strings samples only on some notes starting from A2. This doesn't affect ALL the notes and it is absolutely deterministic (it is everytime present and exactly on the same notes).
I have attached an audio file in which you can here the type of noise (it seems another sample, not a "click" noise).
This is my first Spitfire strings library, so I exclude a "conflict" with an older installed library.
Is there somebody who have successfully tested the "long" articulation in the "Ensembles"?

Thank you!

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/noise-mp3.5957/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi there, this is the sound of the string players playing this way, when you ask them to play that loud sometimes you get these woody type attacks. Sounds lovely to me!

In context with your arrangement I'm certain this will add reality, the loudness of the dynamic you're playing is right at the top which I would use to accent repeated phrases (think the chuggy bit in Stravinsky's 'Rite Of Spring') if you try to match that type of passage with a band playing really loud repeated phrases with occasional super loud or sforzando bites. I hope you'll agree that the accents have real bite with those types of natural artefacts.

If you don't like you can pimp your presets with the cog.

CH


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 1, 2016)

Love those little woody snaps. One of my favorite things about the Legacy Albion shorts ostinatum patch is that it's full of those little creaks and bites. I love to layer it underneath short note passages, it adds a very charming liveliness to a performance.


----------



## tack (Aug 1, 2016)

Also worth noting that this only happens on the hard attack. So if you strike the note softly you get a softer attack.


----------



## s_bettinzana (Aug 1, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, this is the sound of the string players playing this way, when you ask them to play that loud sometimes you get these woody type attacks. Sounds lovely to me!
> 
> In context with your arrangement I'm certain this will add reality, the loudness of the dynamic you're playing is right at the top which I would use to accent repeated phrases (think the chuggy bit in Stravinsky's 'Rite Of Spring') if you try to match that type of passage with a band playing really loud repeated phrases with occasional super loud or sforzando bites. I hope you'll agree that the accents have real bite with those types of natural artefacts.
> 
> ...



OK, I am glad to know that this is not a problem of my setup.
It is a matter of personal taste, but I don't like it: it is too strong and affects all the round-robins, so it becomes too deterministic and annoying.
I tried to remove it with the COG, but, since it is present in both the round-robins, I cannot get rid of it (or am I doing something wrong?).
Not a big deal: I have "clean" long articulation in all the "individual" sections and I can (sadly) avoid to use of the Ensambles.
Anyway, this is a fantastic library with a lovely natural sound.

Silvano


----------



## tack (Aug 1, 2016)

s_bettinzana said:


> Not a big deal: I have "clean" long articulation in all the "individual" sections


You know, it's interesting that this is the case. (And it is, I just checked myself.) I thought Ensembles was just a remixing of the original section samples, so I expected it to exist in one of them, but it doesn't. Interesting! Anyway, as I said, you can always trigger a soft attack long, or layer the soft attack long with spiccato if you want a bit of bite.

On the subject of things that SCS has improved on, I'm happy to say that Ensembles works much better when using the sustain pedal than Sable Ensembles. At least the version I had (1.0/2.15) neglected to trigger release samples when releasing the sustain pedal.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 2, 2016)

tack said:


> You know, it's interesting that this is the case. (And it is, I just checked myself.) I thought Ensembles was just a remixing of the original section samples, so I expected it to exist in one of them, but it doesn't. Interesting! Anyway, as I said, you can always trigger a soft attack long, or layer the soft attack long with spiccato if you want a bit of bite.
> 
> On the subject of things that SCS has improved on, I'm happy to say that Ensembles works much better when using the sustain pedal than Sable Ensembles. At least the version I had (1.0/2.15) neglected to trigger release samples when releasing the sustain pedal.



Yes, this was the biggest drawback of Sable Ensembles. Happy to hear that this is fixed!


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Aug 2, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Actually if the samples themselves are labeled the same (spitfire?) then you should be able to batch resave the legacy patches after removing the old sample set (I hope it goes without saying you should store this old set somewhere- perhaps a backup drive- before deleting in case you want to come back to it). File structure of the new library shouldn't matter as long as it finds the correctly titled sample files. If you have the old version on a seperate drive, try copying over just the old .nki's to the chamber strings drive (perhaps in a legacy folder inside the chamber strings folder) then disconnect the old drive and batch resave the legacy folder.


I would not have too much hope for this since SCS is an encrypted kontakt player library while sable was not.


----------



## kavinsky (Aug 2, 2016)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> I would not have too much hope for this since SCS is an encrypted kontakt player library while sable was not.


the patches are encrypted, not sure about the samples.
and you can add your patches to the instruments folder of any encrypted library, 
its actually the way to add OT expanstions(BWW/BST) into the main library folder, as described in their manual. 
I hope the samples are labeled the same to pull this off


----------



## Flux (Aug 3, 2016)

Has anyone received their edu discount since the SCS release?


----------



## resound (Aug 3, 2016)

Flux said:


> Has anyone received their edu discount since the SCS release?


Still waiting here. I got an email from Homay on Monday saying that they are still trying to sort out the problem.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 3, 2016)

We've fixed the bugs, so please give us 24 hours, and thaaaaanks for being so patient!

CH x


----------



## playz123 (Aug 3, 2016)

I was a little late getting to Christian's video, but must admit I was quite impressed when I finally watched it. He mentions that he is not classically trained in musical theory, but it then becomes obvious that he is more musical than many people who are trained. I certainly think it is better to be be able to hear the notes in one's head and then quickly transfer them into music, than it is to be knowledgeable about theory and notation and yet not be able to create music. One can always find ways of translating musical notes into scores if required, but not everyone can write good music. I'm not saying theory/notation skills aren't important, but I do feel that being able to write great music, no matter what formal training one has, is more important. And Christian has that ability.

From the video, I also observed that not only can he 'hear' the music and then reproduce it in a highly impressive manner, he can also do it quickly...certainly much faster than I ever could. i must say it was so refreshing to see a professional do what he does so well, and do it almost without hesitation....and create such a pleasing composition in such a short time too. The 'bonus feature' was that the video also provided me with additional insight into how to use the library more effectively. So this video has a lot to offer and, in my humble opinion, I think many will benefit by watching it.


Christian, if you see this, thanks so much for sharing your knowledge with us, and for taking time out of a busy day to create the video. Cheers!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks so much playz. The thinking behind Spitfire for me has always been about reversing this extraordinary snobbiness that surrounds composition. That somehow an expensive conservatoire education is a pre-requisite for orchestral expression. Whilst I'm all for these traditions, I think a democratisation will help to protect the future of orchestral music.

I also think that parents, professors and institutions should catch musical talent early. For me I have seen countless people who have played musical instruments for years to prodigious levels only at some point very late in the day been told they need to learn how to read music, other people's music. Suddenly these prodigies find themselves alone for hours playing like a comparative invalid. I have seen so many people put off by further musical endeavours by how humiliating a backwards step it can seem for them. The same is for composition. I remember one teacher looking at a massive 8 minute composition for 16 instruments fully orchestrated by my own hand, double, triple checked for mistakes in pencil then meticulously and nervously inked in. "I'm afraid you've fallen at the first fence" he tutted, and in response to my incredulous expression went on "You've marked the tempo as 95 bpm, most electric metronomes these days go up in steps of two so you have to have it at either 94 or 96". I remember thinking "what a total cock", and thank him for being the first of many nails in the coffin of my formal education!


----------



## ClefferNotes (Aug 4, 2016)

Christian, truly respect what you have just said and agree completely. There is unnecessary and unfair snobbery when it comes to music composition and I see it all the time (humming composers is a term i hear a lot) The amount of people I have come into contact with when they ask me about formal education, it always baffles them how I said I have had no formal education with music. Self teaching is still a form of education, it is a lesson on self discipline and patience.

I believe an incredible thing is happening in modern music today, with wonderful tools from yourself at Spitfire and many others, I believe that it is now becoming much more accessible for people to enjoy and understand music composition regardless of musical theory knowledge, which in my opinion is fantastic. What makes me more happy is the fact that orchestral music is becoming a lot more recognised and is respected a lot more. 

As always, thank you for posting your video, it was fantastic to watch!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you too... yes for me why is bedroom music just about beats and loops and synths. There is something very exciting about this next chapter for me, electronic orchestration, bedroom orchestrators. I'm certain it's where we'll find the next Mozart.


----------



## Trombking (Aug 9, 2016)

Is it true that I won't get an edu discount because I' m a owner of Sable Ensembles and I can only get the crossgrade price which excludes any edu disount? In that case the intro price would've been cheaper for me. Furthermore if I hadn't bought Sable Ensembles before I could've applied the edu discount which would've been cheaper for me...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi there,

Edu discounts are only applicable to full RRP so we cannot include products already on promo or crossgrade deals. 

So you have two choices at this stage 1. Use your ownership of Ensembles to get you a crossgrade deal on SCS at full price, 2. Apply for an edu discount code for SCS (so price for full version less 30%). We recommend whatever is the cheapest option for you as the best course of action.

For those reading this please note that there is no difference in educational products (it is simply a discount off the full version). We also place no restrictions on their use (ie professional applications once the student has moved on from academic endeavour). 

Thanks for your support Trombking and apologies if you plump for option 1. which is now a little more expensive than during the promo-period. We did our best to trail, and tease and shout this from the rooftops (to some accusations of hype!) both here and via our social media and direct marketing channels.

Best,

CH


----------



## Saxer (Aug 9, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> ...There is something very exciting about this next chapter for me, electronic orchestration, bedroom orchestrators. I'm certain it's where we'll find the next Mozart.


He's already there: https://www.youtube.com/user/jacobcolliermusic
(sorry for being off topic)


----------



## micrologus (Aug 27, 2016)

resound said:


> Still waiting here. I got an email from Homay on Monday saying that they are still trying to sort out the problem.


Have you received their edu discount? I asked but no message from Spitfire.


----------



## esencia (Aug 27, 2016)

Saxer said:


> He's already there: https://www.youtube.com/user/jacobcolliermusic
> (sorry for being off topic)


what a crack that guy!!! :O


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 27, 2016)

Hello all, the discount issue is now fixed so we should be up and running with EDU codes for this. Please give the team a nudge if you've slipped off the radar. We tried to get back to all of you and thank you for your patience. CH


----------



## Baron Greuner (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice few vids from Spitfire today.

I recommend paying particular attention to the vid with the Bassoon player interview and the another vid about Forced Rubato.


----------



## kavinsky (Aug 28, 2016)

For anyone interested, the Sable nki patches do not work with Chamber Strings sample set. Just checked.
Seems like they renamed some of the samples, many of them are missing.

A slight disappointment, cause I don't want to keep the additional 76gb of sable on my HDD just for backwards compatibility, but yeah gotta live with it haha


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Kavinsky,

This has been a full overhaul so that the library becomes forward compatible in the future, we've had to make some hard choices, and rebuilding from scratch the entire architecture was just one. 

*Just to clarify no functionality, or features have been lost from Sable. If it can't find samples it is, as you suggest, because of naming difficulties, or indeed because it may be looking for outrigger mics not included in SCS (but coming soon in the expansion pack).*

Just to confirm that there isn't a single articulation, round robin nor dynamic layer that was Sable, that isn't in SCS.

Our recommendation is to retain a copy of Sable on a back up drive so you can reference back before abandoning in favour of SCS!

Best.

C.


----------



## neblix (Aug 29, 2016)

Impact Soundworks PEARL, Orange Tree Angelic Harp, and Spitfire Chamber Strings. Not being classically trained or educated, never even heard of "Flautando" until I got SCS. I'm in love with it!


----------



## kavinsky (Aug 29, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Kavinsky,
> 
> This has been a full overhaul so that the library becomes forward compatible in the future, we've had to make some hard choices, and rebuilding from scratch the entire architecture was just one.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi all,

We are VERY excited to announce a free update - rolling out over the next 48h - with a set of NEW patches - Performance Legatos - anyone familiar with these patches in Sacconi will know that this is a pretty exciting moment for us!

You can have a look at the update in this yt video, which ends with a full playback of Andy B's incredible new demo Baba Yaga - played using only the new patches, plus a Basses Pizz patch - and you can watch the midi play through as you listen.

So just to confirm - this is a FREE update to all SCS owners. We hope you find the new patches hugely inspirational and fun to work with!

All the best,

Paul


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks a lot Paul for this video demonstration of the new SCS... really exiting stuff I must say and I really look forward to work with these new patches...

Best, Max T.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Sep 28, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are VERY excited to announce a free update - rolling out over the next 48h - with a set of NEW patches - Performance Legatos - anyone familiar with these patches in Sacconi will know that this is a pretty exciting moment for us!
> 
> ...



Spectacular stuff as always!! Thanks Paul & Spitfire Team!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 28, 2016)

This legato sounds much improved: great job!


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 28, 2016)

Really useful. You guys have raised the bar once again! And awesome writing by Andy!


----------



## higgs (Sep 28, 2016)

What a great and useful addition to the library! Also, cheers for sharing Andy's MIDI-follow-along.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Sep 28, 2016)

unfortunately i will have ,em .....I AM FORCED to update to chamber strings from sable


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 28, 2016)

Impressive programming gents.


----------



## cadenzajon (Sep 28, 2016)

It will take some time to get the update downloaded, but one improvement I can tell for sure already: Spitfire's voiceover vs. patch volumes in these Youtube videos is much better!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 28, 2016)

I guess I'll upgrade then. 

Great piece.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 28, 2016)

Did they mention new samples? I don't think so. Could be wrong but may just be new nki's.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 28, 2016)

Killer demo Andy. That's one bad-ass Baba Yaga, Wow!

And thanks for the great update guys.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2016)

The updated Legatos sound wonderful, and great audio demo showing them in action. (Thanks). 

I'm guessing the update is mostly scripting improvements, but no new sample content ? or are there new samples added to the current pool ? How do I get the update ? or is the update a link via email that will be sent out soon ? or ... ?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 28, 2016)

I am think the same about any new samples (I think just scripting - new nki's). Just got an email saying they'll send out dl links in the next 48 hours to owners.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 28, 2016)

Very nice piece Andy!
Herrmannesque at times...


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> I am think the same about any new samples (I think just scripting - new nki's). Just got an email saying they'll send out dl links in the next 48 hours to owners.



Looking forward to get the email with dl link. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## gpax (Sep 28, 2016)

Fantastic. But what happens to the current iterations of the legato, bowed, portamento and faster/runs that have been user-assignable since Sable? Will these be replaced by this update (the patch name in the video seems to suggest so)? Having used Sacconi Q for a while, I find myself praising the expressive aspects of the scripting, yet wishing to be able to adjust some of the nuances, according to my touch. As this update resembles that same approach, is it fair to say this might require a re-directing of workflow for some (even if deemed to be more intuitive) relative to the older legato performance approach?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi all,

Thanks for the positive feedback! You won't lose any patches - so you can still use the previous 'normal' legato patches. This is not new sample content - we already had recorded all of these different types of legato - and now we have been working incredibly hard on the implementation and creative solutions for common playing situations.

Bear in mind - this is *not* based on simple 'adsr' style legato programming to make faster playing, runs, etc work: these are *different recordings* being selected intelligently by the patch in response to your playing. This is unique.

Enjoy!

All best,

Paul


----------



## Carbs (Sep 28, 2016)

First, the audio is great in this, so thank you very much!

Second, this is a very exciting update. I can't wait to get these patches under my fingers. The great tone has been there from day one, and it appears the playability is starting to catch up. 

Last, thanks to Andy B for giving us a peak at the midi! I've always wanted to be a fly on the wall to watch Andy do his thing with SF libraries, since his tracks always sound so amazing. This proves he IS using samples after all, lol!


----------



## gpax (Sep 28, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for the positive feedback! You won't lose any patches - so you can still use the previous 'normal' legato patches. This is not new sample content - we already had recorded all of these different types of legato - and now we have been working incredibly hard on the implementation and creative solutions for common playing situations.
> 
> ...


Very good on all counts! Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## esencia (Sep 28, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are VERY excited to announce a free update - rolling out over the next 48h - with a set of NEW patches - Performance Legatos - anyone familiar with these patches in Sacconi will know that this is a pretty exciting moment for us!
> 
> ...




does this update include bug fixes?


----------



## Saxer (Sep 28, 2016)

Sounds fantastic... especially the short notes in a legato patch! That's a mockuppers dream come true!


----------



## cadenzajon (Sep 28, 2016)

esencia said:


> does this update include bug fixes?



Particularly I'm interested in the re-bow articulation which has been hinted at by some controls in SCS, but I've not managed to get to work in a usable way so far. Do the new legatos offer any improvement in this area?


----------



## The Darris (Sep 28, 2016)

@Spitfire Team,

What are the exact articulations that can be triggered with this new performance patch. You mentioned 5 different attacks, are these the Staccato, Spiccato, etc articulations? I would love a list if you can post that.

Best,

C


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Sep 28, 2016)

another question here...
will there be a symphonic(mural) strings implementation of these legato types????


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 28, 2016)

That Andy Blaney Demo is outrageously good! Looking forward to being able to try these patches out.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm hoping there will be the usual sale with Black Friday.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 28, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm hoping there will be the usual sale with Black Friday.





Spitfire? usual sale on Black Friday? have they ever participated in a sale like that? I'd LOVE it!! but I don't recall them doing a BF sale.


----------



## higgs (Sep 28, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> Spitfire? usual sale on Black Friday? have they ever participated in a sale like that? I'd LOVE it!! but I don't recall them doing a BF sale.


I don't recall this either. But a good thing to do is just add the SF libraries you want to your wishlist...


----------



## tack (Sep 28, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> Spitfire? usual sale on Black Friday? have they ever participated in a sale like that? I'd LOVE it!! but I don't recall them doing a BF sale.


They have for the past two years.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 28, 2016)

This looks freaking amazing. Thank you SF crew. I can't wait to get my hands on this update. 



Patrick de Caumette said:


> Very nice piece Andy!
> Herrmannesque at times...


I thought the same. That is in no way a criticism, quite the opposite.


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Sep 28, 2016)

From last year email sent out. I really should delete my old emails!


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Sep 28, 2016)

WOW. Absolutely unreal update. Jaw was on the floor during the demo, congrats Spitfire guys and gals!!!


----------



## brett (Sep 28, 2016)

Looking forward to it. Looks great!

(But Paul, can you *please* demo over the entire dynamic range!! Most musicians only rarely hit fff and certainly I almost never program strings entirely in this range)


----------



## FriFlo (Sep 29, 2016)

Great job with those new legato patches! Damn it! Now, I will have to update this so, even though I have sworn to myself, I will never pay for Ensembles.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 29, 2016)

DR BOOWHO said:


> From last year email sent out. I really should delete my old emails!


 

Great News !! I guess this is the benefit of email hoarding


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 29, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> Spitfire? usual sale on Black Friday? have they ever participated in a sale like that? I'd LOVE it!! but I don't recall them doing a BF sale.





kgdrum said:


> Spitfire? usual sale on Black Friday? have they ever participated in a sale like that? I'd LOVE it!! but I don't recall them doing a BF sale.



I might have my dates mixed up. Didn't Spitfire have a sale around the post-Thanksgiving/pre-New Year's 2015 zone? I seem to recall grabbing something then. I could be wrong.

I ADORE my Albions and Earth (total go tos for me on _*so *_many projects), but wish the Chamber Strings were cheaper. I'd be all over it for a decent chunk less. Not to complain (hard to complain about Spitfire products, period imo), but it seems very pricey. Even on Sweetwater it's a heavy price for me to cough up.

Again, all respect to the company YOU GUYS RULE! lol (Sorry, I can't help but be apologetic, I rhapsodize endlessly about the manifold Spitfire products I own and drive everyone here crazy with it)


----------



## markleake (Sep 29, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I might have my dates mixed up. Didn't Spitfire have a sale around the post-Thanksgiving/pre-New Year's 2015 zone? I seem to recall grabbing something then. I could be wrong.
> 
> I ADORE my Albions and Earth (total go tos for me on _*so *_many projects), but wish the Chamber Strings were cheaper. I'd be all over it for a decent chunk less. Not to complain (hard to complain about Spitfire products, period imo), but it seems very pricey. Even on Sweetwater it's a heavy price for me to cough up.
> 
> Again, all respect to the company YOU GUYS RULE! lol (Sorry, I can't help but be apologetic, I rhapsodize endlessly about the manifold Spitfire products I own and drive everyone here crazy with it)


Well, compared to what it was a few months ago, it is an absolute steal! 

I've got no complaints about the SCS price given the amount of content in the library, especially the discount price it came out at when I bought it. I've still yet to get my head around it all though.

Looking forward to playing around with this update, and any other updates that may come along.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 29, 2016)

Oh, I can sing the praises of Spitfire all the day yawn.

I imagine that price'll drop given time. Until then I'm delightfully happy with what I do have from them.


----------



## TeamLeader (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow. Thank you for the new legatos! Are they in the combination patches too?


----------



## alexmshore (Sep 29, 2016)

Just downloaded the update, absolutely swell!

However it seems to have created another patch in the standard legato folder. Follow Instruments > Advanced > Legato techniques, there are now 2 duplicate "d - Celli - Legato decorative" patches, can anyone else confirm?


----------



## neblix (Sep 29, 2016)

alexmshore said:


> Just downloaded the update, absolutely swell!
> 
> However it seems to have created another patch in the standard legato folder. Follow Instruments > Advanced > Legato techniques, there are now 2 duplicate "d - Celli - Legato decorative" patches, can anyone else confirm?



It's likely they fixed the typo in the name of the nki so you have the old one with the typo and the new one without.


----------



## URL (Sep 29, 2016)

Still nothing in the lib manager, hurry S.F.A.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 29, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, what daw is Andy using on that demo? Didn't recognize it.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2016)

Digital Performer.


----------



## Carbs (Sep 29, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> Just out of curiosity, what daw is Andy using on that demo? Didn't recognize it.



I was wondering that too, but if you look closely it says Digital Performer up top left. 

So....all I have to do is switch from Logic to DP and I'll be as awesome as Andy!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 29, 2016)

Nothing showing up in my Spitfire Library Manager either. The announcement email says we'll be getting an email with links though?


----------



## DocMidi657 (Sep 29, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> Nothing showing up in my Spitfire Library Manager either. The announcement email says we'll be getting an email with links though?


I have not seen anything yet either? I was thinking since this is not sample data going out they would not have to stagger the downloads as much since it's not as hard on their servers.


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 29, 2016)

That's what I was thinking too. Well, the announcement email says over the next 48 hours, I'm sure it'll show up, these guys are great.


----------



## Andy B (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for the kind comments about the demo and really hope you enjoy the new patches. Yes, it is Digital Performer that I use btw.

I hadn't noticed the Herrmann similarities, but maybe that's just down to a shared love of Igor.  Either that or he's floating around in my subconscious at the moment, for some inexplicable reason...


----------



## ClefferNotes (Sep 30, 2016)

Andy B said:


> Thanks for the kind comments about the demo and really hope you enjoy the new patches. Yes, it is Digital Performer that I use btw.
> 
> I hadn't noticed the Herrmann similarities, but maybe that's just down to a shared love of Igor.  Either that or he's floating around in my subconscious at the moment, for some inexplicable reason...


Thank YOU for showing the demo, it was quite something. And the scripting in this library from yourself and Blake is really outstanding, well done, and thanks so much!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 30, 2016)

These new performance patches is such an increase in playability that this is now on top of my to get list. This is the new trend I think that makes actually playing strings ( or brass/woodwinds for that matter) a real step up in composing.
This "secondary system" that you need to have going on in your mind that requires switching articulations whilst trying to remain in a flow of creating music is now much reduced.


So this is now what I am saving up for. I have the ensembles so if I aim right and you Spitfire guys actually offer the black friday sales again or the wish list yummie, then by december I should be able to acquire this gem.

Plus: If this new scripting can be transferred to the brass and woodwinds then I think this a super upgrade in playable patches for all sections.
That could potentially mean an all Spitfire template.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 30, 2016)

DR BOOWHO said:


> From last year email sent out. I really should delete my old emails!



THAT'S the one! Many thanks. That kind of sale would definitely facilitate my purchase.


----------



## 5Lives (Sep 30, 2016)

I've installed this, but I don't see a Performance Legato folder? In my Legato folder, I see the Legato Performance patches, but I believe those always existed?


----------



## Carbs (Sep 30, 2016)

5Lives said:


> I've installed this, but I don't see a Performance Legato folder? In my Legato folder, I see the Legato Performance patches, but I believe those always existed?



In the advanced folder, you should see a Performance Legato folder - this is where the new patches are. The "performance" patches in the Legato Techniques folder are not the same thing, and are more akin to what was in Sable.


----------



## Carbs (Sep 30, 2016)

BTW- I'm normally lucky enough to run into a bug or 2 in the first 5 minutes of playing with new libraries/updates...but these new patches do seem to truly be amazing. It's rekindled a fire I haven't felt for this library since Sable was first released (also...this will always be SABLE to me!!!  - I'm nostalgic).


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 30, 2016)

it will be to us too!

we can't kill that furry little rodent.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Sep 30, 2016)

These new patches are fantastic! Way to go Andy and Blake! I so hope this gets applied to the other libraries as being able to play long and short with velocity and the mod wheel within a legato patch is so musical and natural.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 30, 2016)

Great legato update! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 30, 2016)

Got it and played it for a while. Wow. Thank you!


----------



## byzantium (Sep 30, 2016)

This is a good move with more developers increasingly finally beginning to do more with regard to playability / simulation of real instruments, via adaptive reading of playing speeds, velocities and controller positions, avoiding the need to artificially select different articulations / note lengths, and developing patches that allow you to play short and long notes with different attacks within the same patch/instrument.


----------



## Vik (Sep 30, 2016)

Saxer said:


> Great legato update! Thanks a lot!


Are there any songs/demos out there demonstrating the new legato?


----------



## DocMidi657 (Sep 30, 2016)

Here's a quick spin with the violins and basses performance patches.


----------



## neblix (Sep 30, 2016)

Amazing amazing amazing. I have never seen a high profile library try to match speed of playing to shorts vs. longs triggering... and it works beautifully. I feel like there's a whole new dimension of playing available when I'm on my MIDI keyboard. The phrasing can be so much more articulate without tons of keyswitches or trying to control velocities in my fingers.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 1, 2016)

Is it possible to get the new legato performances to 'niente' (full decrescendo to silence)?
The former performance legatos can do this just by turning down the modwheel.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 1, 2016)

DocMidi657 said:


> Here's a quick spin with the violins and basses performance patches.




Hey cool! Sounds like a Quick Spin through rococo


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 1, 2016)

Downloaded the Spitfire Library Manager and opened it. Can't see what I'm supposed to be looking for.

It just says Spitfire Audio in a black box and ready for download in the bottom left. Is that it? It doesn't say Performance Legato instruments anywhere I can see.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Oct 1, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Downloaded the Spitfire Library Manager and opened it. Can't see what I'm supposed to be looking for.
> 
> It just says Spitfire Audio in a black box and ready for download in the bottom left. Is that it? It doesn't say Performance Legato instruments anywhere I can see.


Hi Baron,

You should see this (see pic)
Dave


----------



## DocMidi657 (Oct 1, 2016)

DocMidi657 said:


> Hi Baron,
> 
> You should see this (see pic)
> Dave


You should see in the left hand side a graphic for chamber stings with a version number of 1.1


----------



## DocMidi657 (Oct 1, 2016)

DocMidi657 said:


> You should see in the left hand side a graphic for chamber stings with a version number of 1.1


You are going to download an update that will add those patches but you will not see the patches referenced in the Library Manager. They will appear in your patch lists in Kontakt after the update.


----------



## Flux (Oct 1, 2016)

Does anyone else see the sul g button and not the new multi articulation button when they load up the Violin 2 performance legato? Makes me wonder if I'm actually playing the legato patch.


----------



## tack (Oct 1, 2016)

Flux said:


> Does anyone else see the sul g button and not the new multi articulation button when they load up the Violin 2 performance legato? Makes me wonder if I'm actually playing the legato patch.


Yup. Weird. It's the right samples (it's definitely not sul g) but yeah, the UI is marked wrong.


----------



## JanR (Oct 1, 2016)

Flux said:


> Does anyone else see the sul g button and not the new multi articulation button when they load up the Violin 2 performance legato? Makes me wonder if I'm actually playing the legato patch.


I also see the sul G button instead of performance button. But it plays definitely as the performance patch


----------



## Thomas A Booker (Oct 2, 2016)

Is anyone experiencing issues with CC2 with the performance legato? As soon as I touch CC2, the patch stops working (the articulation becomes unselected and the blue keys on the keyboard go back to white, etc.) and I can't play any notes unless I reload the nki. 

Am I just doing something stupid?


----------



## ctsai89 (Oct 5, 2016)

When playing slow legato passages, does anyone feel like the Viola and 2nd violin's notes spike up in dynamics or volume on a lot of higher notes after a legato transition from another note? Could this be because of the legato sample volume is too low?


----------



## lehmannmusic (Oct 6, 2016)

Really considering this library! How is its CPU usage?


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 6, 2016)

lehmannmusic said:


> Really considering this library! How is it's CPU usage?



All depends on how many patches and how many mic positions you use at the same time. It's an incredible library. So glad I bought it!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 6, 2016)

Heya Lehmann - its quite a power-versatile library as you can run it from single mic positions (ie the Tree which I only ever use) on the humblest of systems, but at mix stage, dial in and freeze a whole host of mics for all your wildest 5.1 fantasies!

PS (VI-C exclusive) something's happening with SCS later.... shhhhh


----------



## lehmannmusic (Oct 6, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Heya Lehmann - its quite a power-versatile library as you can run it from single mic positions (ie the Tree which I only ever use) on the humblest of systems, but at mix stage, dial in and freeze a whole host of mics for all your wildest 5.1 fantasies!
> 
> PS (VI-C exclusive) something's happening with SCS later.... shhhhh



Awesome! I have it in my cart... should I wait?


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 6, 2016)

lehmannmusic said:


> Awesome! I have it in my cart... should I wait?



No god damn it. You hit that buy button now haha!


----------



## pdub (Oct 6, 2016)

Just got the happy email for the expansion pack download! Thanks!


----------



## URL (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes nice, downloading!


----------



## playz123 (Oct 6, 2016)

The expansion pack is now downloading. What a wonderful and welcome surprise to find the email when I woke up this morning. Thanks to everyone at Spitfire!

And at 144 GB for one package, this might very well be the 'mother of all downloads' to date for me from Spitfire!


----------



## DocMidi657 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone comment on what the "expansion pack" is all about?


----------



## cadenzajon (Oct 6, 2016)

playz123 said:


> The expansion pack is now downloading. What a wonderful and welcome surprise to find the email when I woke up this morning. Thanks to everyone at Spitfire!



Is this the promised additional mics for those who already owned the full set? Or something different? (*drool*)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 6, 2016)

cool


----------



## playz123 (Oct 6, 2016)

DocMidi657 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone comment on what the "expansion pack" is all about?


*Additional Mics and Mixes*
Extra mics and Jake Jackson mixes

£349

Expand the sonic arsenal of the _Spitfire Chamber Strings_ library with 4 additional microphone placements, and 3 beautiful stereo mixes from award winning engineer Jake Jackson. This expansion contains over 150GBs of additional content to make the most of Spitfire Chamber Strings.

Additional mics include the _Outriggers_ (for added width), the warm _Close Ribbons_, close _Stereo Pair_, and full space of the Hall in the _Gallery_. Stereo mixes include _Fine, Medium_ and _Broad_ giving you a polished mixed straight out of the box.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 6, 2016)

Spitfire September has wiped me out financially. I shall have to wait to get the expansions! I bet the extra Mics are glorious!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 6, 2016)

I am probably late to the party on this but I owned all 4 vols of Sable (and now have the Chamber Strings collection) - this expansion pack is not free, right, but for someone like me - will costs £349?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 6, 2016)

HELLO LADY:
​​​​​


----------



## scientist (Oct 6, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> I am probably late to the party on this but I owned all 4 vols of Sable (and now have the Chamber Strings collection) - this expansion pack is not free, right, but for someone like me - will costs £349?



for me as a vol.1-4 sable owner it's showing in the cart as £58.14.
(edited, thanks spitfire!)


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 6, 2016)

you need to include sable ensembles.


----------



## TeamLeader (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey Paul and Christian et al. Have been awaiting Jakes mixes! Thank you !!!! Can I just download the expansion pack without having the base unit with Tree mics etc from before installed?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 6, 2016)

TeamLeader not sure i understand your question but treat everything as new products.... this enables us to provided amazing new updates etc etc


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 6, 2016)

TeamLeader said:


> Can I just download the expansion pack without having the base unit with Tree mics etc from before installed?





Spitfire Team said:


> TeamLeader not sure i understand your question


I think TeamLeader wants to know if they can install and use the SCS expansion without the SCS base library. I believe Spitfire Team previously said that we would need the base to use the expansion.


----------



## TeamLeader (Oct 6, 2016)

Pardon my poor question. jacob is correct. I wish to know if I have to first install the SCS base download, or can I just download only the expansion by itself for Jakes mixes?


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 6, 2016)

Amazing! The outriggers are my fav mic and I'm psyched to start using the close ribbons and stereo pair as I had never downloaded the alt mics with sable.

One thing, I wish it was possible to download the alt mics and stereo mixes separately. 144gb is no joke.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes, SCS is a new product and this is an expansion pack to the new product, treat it accordingly.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 6, 2016)

Without SCS you cannot use the expansion. Hope this clears any confusion up.


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 6, 2016)

A folder called Spitfire Chamber Strings Library is now being installed into a folder called Spitfire Chamber Strings Library. Is this correct? The instructions say to choose said named folder to install to. (i.e. the expansion pack is being installed into my regular chamber strings folder in this manner.)


----------



## lehmannmusic (Oct 6, 2016)

Mine's sitting there at "Extracting file 1 of 4" for about an hour now.


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 6, 2016)

lehmannmusic said:


> Mine's sitting there at "Extracting file 1 of 4" for about an hour now.


After you downloaded? The extraction began after a lengthy download? or that is the dialogue you got strait-away?


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 6, 2016)

Dave Connor said:


> A folder called Spitfire Chamber Strings Library is now being installed into a folder called Spitfire Chamber Strings Library. Is this correct? The instructions say to choose said named folder to install to. (i.e. the expansion pack is being installed into my regular chamber strings folder in this manner.)



Unfortunately I think this is incorrect. If I'm not mistaken, You should have chosen the folder ABOVE the chamber strings folder. So if your structure is e.g. "spitfire libraries "-> "chamber strings", you would choose "spitfire libraries"


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 6, 2016)

So do we have to have all the Main-mic samples installed in the same place as these stereo mixes to be able to function? That wasn't the case with Sable...


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 6, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> Unfortunately I think this is incorrect. If I'm not mistaken, You should have chosen the folder ABOVE the chamber strings folder. So if your structure is e.g. "spitfire libraries "-> "chamber strings", you would choose "spitfire libraries"


There is no such folder on this drive. There is just Spitfire Chamber… and Spitfire HZO1. I should probably put both those folders into a Spitfire folder and try again.


----------



## lehmannmusic (Oct 6, 2016)

Dave Connor said:


> After you downloaded? The extraction began after a lengthy download? or that is the dialogue you got strait-away?


Yes - it took a good while to download everything, and then it sat for a couple hours now at the message above. I have since restarted, and renamed the original download folder and I'm re-downloading. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Oct 6, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Heya Lehmann - its quite a power-versatile library as you can run it from single mic positions (ie the Tree which I only ever use) on the humblest of systems, but at mix stage, dial in and freeze a whole host of mics for all your wildest 5.1 fantasies!
> 
> PS (VI-C exclusive) something's happening with SCS later.... shhhhh



would you mind once making a video showcasing a possible surround use using a binauralizer like waves nx or better New Audio Technology Spatial Audio Designer? that way we could actually hear it in headphones

... imagine using the stereo mic for front, the outriggers for surrounds, the ambience for rear, the tree for front in height layer and the gallery mics for surrounds in height layer - wouldn't that make a nice auro compatible representation of air lyndhurst?


----------



## playz123 (Oct 6, 2016)

Dave Connor said:


> There is no such folder on this drive. There is just Spitfire Chamber… and Spitfire HZO1. I should probably put both those folders into a Spitfire folder and try again.


Dave, while the instructions aren't there in the email, they are in the Spitfire Library Manager when you go to start the download. If you have Spitfire Chamber Strings already loaded on to, for example, your "Samples One" hard drive, (i.e. "Samples One/Spitfire Chamber Strings library") you would choose Samples One as the destination for the Expansion, NOT the SCS folder. The download will then be installed into the SCS folder. Hope that helps


----------



## playz123 (Oct 6, 2016)

lehmannmusic said:


> Yes - it took a good while to download everything, and then it sat for a couple hours now at the message above. I have since restarted, and renamed the original download folder and I'm re-downloading. Fingers crossed.


What happens is all the installation files are downloaded compressed then they have to be uncompressed, and with a library this size, it takes a lot of time to do that. So patience is required.


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 6, 2016)

I did see those instructions actually but the wording got me because of the naming of the destination folder being the one I chose. My little fix above of creating a folder above the destination worked. I caught it right away so didn't waste any real time. Thanks!


----------



## lehmannmusic (Oct 6, 2016)

playz123 said:


> What happens is all the installation files are downloaded compressed then they have to be uncompressed, and with a library this size, it takes a lot of time to do that. So patience is required.


4 hours?


----------



## tonaliszt (Oct 6, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> So do we have to have all the Main-mic samples installed in the same place as these stereo mixes to be able to function? That wasn't the case with Sable...


I would also like an answer to this question.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 6, 2016)

lehmannmusic said:


> 4 hours?


Maybe your computer just needed a rest after all that heavy downloading!? 
No 4 hours is indeed too long. But then again I've been downloading for 8 hours and still haven't even made it to that stage yet.


----------



## lehmannmusic (Oct 6, 2016)

playz123 said:


> Maybe your computer just needed a rest after all that heavy downloading!?
> No 4 hours is indeed too long. But then again I've been downloading for 8 hours and still haven't even made it to that stage yet.


I have opened a ticket, so I hope for a reply soon. It's definitely stuck. I installed the eDNA update in the same installer with no issues.


----------



## Carbs (Oct 6, 2016)

My library download vanished after the SF downloader crashed on me soon after logging in. I'll see if it's there tomorrow, lol.


----------



## lehmannmusic (Oct 6, 2016)

lehmannmusic said:


> I have opened a ticket, so I hope for a reply soon. It's definitely stuck. I installed the eDNA update in the same installer with no issues.


I let it sit for a few hours and it's installed! Can't wait to get started.


----------



## wbacer (Oct 6, 2016)

After 6 hours, the download and install finally finished. During the install, it appeared to be stalled for quiet a while but I just let it sit and it finally finished.


----------



## molemac (Oct 7, 2016)

wbacer said:


> After 6 hours, the download and install finally finished. During the install, it appeared to be stalled for quiet a while but I just let it sit and it finally finished.


I had issues with my download and Spitfire manager quitting but I downloaded it all eventually and installed into the folder above the CS library folder but it is now 233 GB , is that right ? The folder just has 2 folders in it one instruments and one samples and a Spitfire C strings . nicnt file which is 1 mg

ALso the exp doesnt show up in Kontakt . The instruments folder only has the original mikes in it and has not changed , all the nkc and nkx files are in the samples folder and the zips are all gone ) AM I missing something. Also is there a way to check if I have the latest version 1.1 installed ( when I select an instrument and press the cog and then info it says Library v1.0.0 even though I downloaded 1.1. DO I need to do a batch resave ? I would rather redownload the whole thing but Spitfire dont give you that option , once its been downloaded its gone ( which is really annoying for situations like this when something goes wrong )


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi Molemac,

A lot of what you are saying is not true.... have you followed the instructions exactly as you would have had them in the email? You need to move a couple of files into certain positions.

If you're having difficulties please contact support. If you ever need to download something again (which I'm sure you wont have to here) we're always happy to reset,

Best.

C.


----------



## molemac (Oct 7, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Molemac,
> 
> A lot of what you are saying is not true.... have you followed the instructions exactly as you would have had them in the email? You need to move a couple of files into certain positions.
> 
> ...



Which bit isnt true ? the folder is 233 gb ? there are no new instruments ? 


That is a nice way to respond to a customer that has bought nearly all your libraries since Spitfire began. 

1 yes I have followed the exact instructions but it said nothing about moving files , which files ?
Why dont you just say which files and where ?

2/ If you ever need to download something again (which I'm sure you wont have to here) we're always happy to reset,

That's good to know , can you please reset my Chamber strings and expansion


ps. This is all the information I was sent.

*Download your purchase*
Load up the Spitfire Library Manager and you should see your purchase waiting for download. If you can't see it straight away, click 'Refresh Libraries'.

To begin downloading Spitfire Chamber Strings - Expansion Pack, click the 'Download' button. Select the folder where you'd like to install the library, and the download will begin.

You can pause and resume downloads at any time.


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 7, 2016)

molemac said:


> I would rather redownload the whole thing but Spitfire dont give you that option , once its been downloaded its gone


I believe you can download "the whole thing".

https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/205034805-How-can-I-redownload-a-product-

Best,
Anders

Edit: But I haven't tried myself so don't take my word for it...


----------



## molemac (Oct 7, 2016)

WallofSound said:


> I believe you can download "the whole thing".
> 
> https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/205034805-How-can-I-redownload-a-product-
> 
> ...


awesome thanks


----------



## URL (Oct 7, 2016)

molemac said:


> Which bit isnt true ? the folder is 233 gb ? there are no new instruments ?
> 
> 
> That is a nice way to respond to a customer that has bought nearly all your libraries since Spitfire began.
> ...




I got the same instructions when I got email from SF, it don't say much...


----------



## molemac (Oct 7, 2016)

molemac said:


> awesome thanks


Does anyone know how big the whole folder should be including the expansion pack ?


----------



## wbacer (Oct 7, 2016)

After installing the expansion pack, within the SCS library folder I have Spitfire Chamber Strings.nicnt and two folders, Instruments and Samples.







I installed the expansion pack into the folder just above the SCS library folder and everything was installed into the SCS library folder. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 7, 2016)

molemac said:


> Does anyone know how big the whole folder should be including the expansion pack ?


235 GB here as well and here's the actual SCS folder:


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi Molemac,

I didn't mean to be rude, this is not our shop floor, nor our service support desk, its a discussion forum so I thought it important to point out some inaccuracies in your statement whilst trying to help, which clearly I didn't.

On looking at the instructions with the team I would agree that we have not been as clear as we should... Again, apologies.

Stanley is sending over a folder structure screen grab which you can check against. I'll add it to this post when I get it.

Best.

C.

** EDIT ** PLAYZ123 beat me to it.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 7, 2016)

URL said:


> I got the same instructions when I got email from SF, it don't say much...


The download instructions are clearly stated in the Spitfire Library Manager, so you should see them before you start to download.


----------



## molemac (Oct 7, 2016)

playz123 said:


> The download instructions are clearly stated in the Spitfire Library Manager, so you should see them before you start to download.


The instructions in the manager are to install everything in the folder above the base library which is what we do with all Spitfire upgrades. This is what I did and it didn't work so am downloading it all again.( fingers 7 hours later crossed) Thanks Frank for the Screenshots , at least I'll know what to expect and confirms what I don't have.

ps C, please let me know what the inaccuracies were . It may not be a service support desk but the discussion was about installing and downloading the expansion pack and as I was having trouble , it seemed only fair to ask for help particularly as Spitfire support have not got back to me .


----------



## URL (Oct 7, 2016)

This update is easy to copy to main Cham strings folder.


----------



## ctsai89 (Oct 7, 2016)

Will there be an update that fixes the vibrato issue on the new performance legato patches for non-expansion owners? the latest updated performance legato patches don't seem to have the vibrato faders working like it did in the original patches. It's either molto vibrato or non vibrato but no where in between.... Dissapointed :( And I think the molto vibrato is causing the dynamic spikes.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 7, 2016)

Getting mild but constant pops and clicks on the performance legato patches in the CTAO and Alt mic sets. 

Regular CTA patches are fine. Running on a windows 10, i7, 64 gb RAM slave streaming from SSDs via VEPro 5. This shouldn't be happening.

Very strange. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## stargazer (Oct 7, 2016)

Still on the fence here regarding the X-grade. 
Does the shared KS work in the same way as in Sable?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes it does... We think its worth it for the future updates that it facilitates. Of which Andy's new Perf Legs are worth the price of entry alone! Our humble opinion...


----------



## ctsai89 (Oct 8, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Yes it does... We think its worth it for the future updates that it facilitates. Of which Andy's new Perf Legs are worth the price of entry alone! Our humble opinion...



What about the fact that the vibrato faders in the performance legato patches don't completely work as it should in the normal patches though? I would agree 100% with you that it will be worth it if that's fixed. Sorry to bring that up again. I'm sort of a perfectionist..


----------



## TeamLeader (Oct 8, 2016)

Are all the UACC settings the same in SCS as they were in Sable?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 8, 2016)

They should be yes...

In reference to ctsai89's comment:

vibrato is a switch in our legato patches, Always has been

1-63 = vib off, 64-127 = vib on (edited)

Basically if it was a fade like the normal patches, you get that weird build up effect where it sounds like 3 instruments/patches playing at once

We do this in the Longs as we figure people will be using it for chords/pads anyway

Legato, especially solos, it sounds a bit weird though, phasy and a prob other devs have encountered and experienced complaints about too.

I can think of a number of work arounds which I use when programming, and will try and work into my next strings tutorial.

Best wishes.

CH.


----------



## molemac (Oct 8, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> They should be yes...
> 
> In reference to ctsai89's comment:
> 
> ...


2nd time round with no internet drop , all installed properly. What does F M and B stand for in stereo mixes ? Also noticed the vibrato and expression havent been assigned in the stereo mixes performance legato .


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 8, 2016)

Fine, Medium and Broad I'll report the other issue molemac, thanks...


----------



## ctsai89 (Oct 8, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> They should be yes...
> 
> In reference to ctsai89's comment:
> 
> ...



Thanks for explaining Christian. Loved your demo work from HZ01 Dawn. That definitely dragged me down to the spitfire hole (i don't mean it negatively) and now I have pretty much all the orchestral stuff except Mural lol. Poor wallet but worth it. Definitely looking forward to your next string tutorial!


----------



## Saxer (Oct 12, 2016)

Just installed the Expansion pack (a three days download). All "alt" and "mix" samples are in place (in the sample folder beside the main mics) but there's no new instrument...? I refreshed the "Add Library" in Kontakt but there are MainMics only. Also looking directly into the instruments folder shows nothing new. The Library Manager tells me everything is installed. Spotlight search (on Mac) doesn't show any Alt Mics or Stereo Mixes, only the samples.
Where are the instruments?


----------



## molemac (Oct 12, 2016)

Saxer said:


> Just installed the Expansion pack (a three days download). All "alt" and "mix" samples are in place (in the sample folder beside the main mics) but there's no new instrument...? I refreshed the "Add Library" in Kontakt but there are MainMics only. Also looking directly into the instruments folder shows nothing new. The Library Manager tells me everything is installed. Spotlight search (on Mac) doesn't show any Alt Mics or Stereo Mixes, only the samples.
> Where are the instruments?


Yes I had exactly the same problem . Did your download get cut off at all ? I had to reload the library manager. It could be that you havent got the latest download manager. I had to redownload the manager and reinstall the expansion. I cant remember if I deleted all the samples 1st before redownloading. Unfortunately it doesnt remmember that you have the samples already so another 3 days I'm afraid .All you are missing is the instrument folder. Send me a PM if you like.

Meantime here is the advice from Spitfire Audio.

There should be instrument folders along the lines of _Alt Mics_/_Stereo Mixes_ etc, these are the new instrument files.

If you can't find this, I'd suggest re-downloading the expansion pack.

If you download the latest update to the library manager here: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/library-manager

Log in as normal, there is now the option to reset your own downloads.

- Select the download you wish to re-download 
- In the toolbar under Library > Reset Download > Entire Download 
- This will reset your whole download 
- Repeat for all of the downloads you wish to re-download


----------



## molemac (Oct 12, 2016)

BTW , am I alone in having strange behaviour using the new performance legato patches , everytime I try to use cc2 (my default for vibrato ) the gui under no extra functionality disappears and the sound becomes inactive even without cc2 enabled ( ie leaving it at cc21 )


----------



## Saxer (Oct 12, 2016)

molemac said:


> Yes I had exactly the same problem . Did your download get cut off at all ? I had to reload the library manager. It could be that you havent got the latest download manager. I had to redownload the manager and reinstall the expansion. I cant remember if I deleted all the samples 1st before redownloading. Unfortunately it doesnt remmember that you have the samples already so another 3 days I'm afraid .All you are missing is the instrument folder. Send me a PM if you like.
> 
> Meantime here is the advice from Spitfire Audio.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot for your detailed answer!

I actually used the newest Library Manager (10.8.2 on Mac).
Probably I have to reload... but I'll ask the support before I reload another three days... :-/



molemac said:


> BTW , am I alone in having strange behaviour using the new performance legato patches , everytime I try to use cc2 (my default for vibrato ) the gui under no extra functionality disappears and the sound becomes inactive even without cc2 enabled ( ie leaving it at cc21 )



Happens here too! I also used to use CC2 for vibrato (heritage of CinematicStrings2) but I also now leave it on CC21.

And why does the VL2 patch of the new performance legatos has a "sul g" on it's GUI?


----------



## molemac (Oct 12, 2016)

Saxer said:


> Thanks a lot for your detailed answer!
> 
> I actually used the newest Library Manager (10.8.2 on Mac).
> Probably I have to reload... but I'll ask the support before I reload another three days... :-/
> ...



Probably not what you mean but I guess cos that makes it sound different to the 1sts
, playing on the g string up to about A ? compare the sound to the 1sts , its much warmer as its on a thicker string


----------



## Thomas A Booker (Oct 12, 2016)

molemac said:


> BTW , am I alone in having strange behaviour using the new performance legato patches , everytime I try to use cc2 (my default for vibrato ) the gui under no extra functionality disappears and the sound becomes inactive even without cc2 enabled ( ie leaving it at cc21 )



This happens for me too.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 24, 2016)

Only 12 to 14 hours for download........ tomorrow we can get a handle on this new string library!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Feb 4, 2017)

Could someone please make a demo or something without any EQ/reverb using just the outriggers? 
Would love to hear that before purchasing...

The tree mics sound (as expected) way too centered to me for the VI / VII and the celli.
And using any panning tool in order to make it sound larger will always just sound fake


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 5, 2017)

Maxime Luft said:


> Could someone please make a demo or something without any EQ/reverb using just the outriggers?
> Would love to hear that before purchasing...
> 
> The tree mics sound (as expected) way too centered to me for the VI / VII and the celli.
> And using any panning tool in order to make it sound larger will always just sound fake



i believe it's because the tree mic is recorded with 3 mics 2 for L/R and one of them right in the middle for center. If you really want some stereo image, just add the close mic on.


----------

